# First trimester- How are you feeling today?



## unnamed

Hi all,

I am feeling nervous have fuller boobs ( but not much) and have had backache but think it was due to a UTI as that was how I knew I was pregnant last time! I have been drinking loads so it seems better now.

I have told no one yet- too nervous =how about you?


Oh yes sending lots of sticky thoughts to everyone!!!

I have a 9 year old DS and have to keep my computer settings on private and turn off quickly now and then- he is still very huggy and comes over for a hug/ to play with me etc. so if I don't reply straight away that is probably why!:dohh:

Have you been to the doctor yet? calculated your due date on the internet?

I think I am due around the 5th Feb but have not been to the doctor yet as I am too nervous- there is a theme here isn't there- You know no one in real life would ever call me a nervous kind of person:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Hun,think I am due the ninth of February,am also very nervous and have only told a few best friends,hopefully the further on we get the more confident we will get and can spread the exciting news,:hugs:,I have been running to the loo loads and boobs are sore and have loads of cm so much so that I am constantly running to the loo to check it's not blood:dohh:,have already been to the hospital to get blood checked and hope to get results and next test on Tuesday,hope we can keep each other as sane as possible :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

OMG me too with the CM - it is lovely to share I feel better already. :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hi ladies, Im 37 and this would be our first!!! Havent told anyone (apart from on here) as it is such early days. I haven't even changed my b&b status - tho I might do that today :). Im peeing a lot, have some light twinges / cramps from time to time, have v sore bbs all the time and am totally exhausted. So tired. According to ff I'm 4+3 and also due 9 feb. But that seems so far away. First apt is with midwife in 11 days. Not sure what to expect except that she will do standard blood tests. Will also ask to get progesteron & thyroid levels checked. I also have a couple of sm fibroids in my womb so that is a worry. Im not mega stressed tho as that would be no good. I do have a small niggling thought that it could be twins - twins in family, my age, a little overweight, the utter fatigue and Ive also had hives this wk, but prob reading too much into all that. Anyway just wanted to stop by and introduce myself and thank you for this thread. Here's to 9mths H&H to all! xxxxxxx


----------



## unnamed

:flower: Hello threebirds,

Twins would be amazing! My dad was a twin and I would love them but I believe that it is the maternal side that has hereditary twins- none there that I know of. I am older ( and a little large ) and tired so you never know! 

You are very sensible not to worry so much- I keep watching comedy shows to release positive vibes to beany along with the nervous ones- ( does that even work) :haha:

H&H nine months to you too :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi three birds and congrats,I have had the same worry with twins as I am also overweight and of course my age (44) ,also for the first time ever I got my bfp early (10dpo),and have read high levels of hcg in urine can be a sign of twins,this is my 14 th pregnancy and have never had a positive test till after af is due ,wud love twins ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Omi

Hi guys and congrats!

Im 41 and this will be my first baby although sadly not my first pregnancy. But on the upshoot, i have never had so many or so strong pg symptoms in my life! Previously i only had sore boobs and some cramping. This time ive got EVERYTHING but the actual throwing up!! I had IVF with 2 embryos put in so it could be twins but have no idea really..FX :) I have a scan on 16th June so i'll find out then i guess :thumbup:

Although have lots of symptoms the hormone swings mean the symptoms come and go, so im constantly paranoid (especially as had missed mc's in the past) and double check how i feel constantly :wacko:

Im due 30th January and mentally i already have a big calendar in my mind with red x's crossed for all the important dates, previous mc dates and 12 weeks - once i make it there i will be delighted and elated!!! :happydance:

The best of luck and sticky :dust: to all!

:hug: xxx


----------



## unnamed

Hi Omi,

great to hear from you- sending :hug: and sticky thoughts your way-I love your sticky animation in your avatar- can I use it?


----------



## threebirds

Thanks everyone & congrats to you all, good to chat with y'all. My first apt is 16th & even that seems ages away. Its so weird having wanted this soo long and now to be so scared it wont work out. But good to be positive. Going to try to get a bit more exercise in, get in better shape. Time to get the wii fit out again for somw gentle step aerobics and maybe also try out some pregnancy yoga :)


----------



## Omi

Of course you can Unnamed - go ahead! xxx

Threebirds - my first scan is the 16th! Cant wait and terrified to as have never had a good scan experience in the past..but hey, ho..onwards and upwards and fingers crossed, eh? :hugs: xxx


----------



## threebirds

Hi Omi, will be keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Omg three birds and omi,my scan is the 16th as well,how weird is that,fate def brought us together,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## robinator

I'm feeling good! Nervous/excited about my scan this coming Friday.


----------



## Desperado167

robinator said:


> I'm feeling good! Nervous/excited about my scan this coming Friday.

Exactly how I am feeling,hope all goes well Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Today Im not so tired but v stuffed nose. Also -tmi warning- dtd for the first time since bfp, bit anxious about that (i read that some folk are abstaining til 2nd sem) did another test and still showing a strong bfp :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hi everyone - I'm having a bit of a rough day today - lovely MS and some lovely vomiting! Super bloated and shattered with bad skin, I look a delight! I'm also seriously 'worried' about twins, seeing as my mum is one... I'm not sure I could cope with 2 at once! Well I would, but I'd be scared. First scan is in 2 weeks so hoping all is well and can't wait to see if this little one is actually in there!


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry to hear u are feeling rough,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,I wud love twins ,don't think dh wud thou ,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## unnamed

Hi all,

Back at work today - knackered and bloated ( I had to undo the button on my trousers ).

Threebirds, Robinator and Desperado: I am so excited about your scans and can't wait to hear about them!:happydance: 

Storm1jet 2 I am so sorry to hear about your sickness, I was sick everyday until I had DS. This time I still have nothing- but there is time yet- when did yours start?


----------



## threebirds

Hi y'all, hope you are all doing well. 
I don't know how I will last til my first scan!! I haven't even seen doc yet. Im went into my local practise & the receptionist said I couldnt make apt for dr it was midwife I would see - that's the apt I have for 16th. I expect at that she'll make arrangements for 1st scan. I suspect that might not be til 12wks but will really try for earlier scan (due to fibroids & age). It's exciting reading about other people's scans. Right now I guess Im just nervous until I know things are going okay. 
Sorry for those of you whose symptoms are worse today. 
Lots of hugs & best wishes xxx


----------



## Animaniacs

I feel tired. I already have two kiddos and work at night, so I don't have much of a chance to rest. One reason why we put off having a third for so long. Oh well. It's funny... I think I had a glorified memory of pregnancy. It's not as fab as I thought--even though I've been through it before. Last time was 5 years ago.


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Hi y'all, hope you are all doing well.
> I don't know how I will last til my first scan!! I haven't even seen doc yet. Im went into my local practise & the receptionist said I couldnt make apt for dr it was midwife I would see - that's the apt I have for 16th. I expect at that she'll make arrangements for 1st scan. I suspect that might not be til 12wks but will really try for earlier scan (due to fibroids & age). It's exciting reading about other people's scans. Right now I guess Im just nervous until I know things are going okay.
> Sorry for those of you whose symptoms are worse today.
> Lots of hugs & best wishes xxx

Hi Hun,won't be long till the 16th now:hugs: ,I usually wud have had to wait till I was 12 weeks for scan but they are now seeing me weekly because of age(44) and 9 mc's,also sticky blood syndrome and am injecting myself daily.:thumbup:Try not to worry Hun ,love and prayers,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

There's so many of us with EDD's just a day or two apart!! Omi I am the same as you...no Dr's yet had to change so got an appointment tomorrow to do that and been told they will then sort me out with an ante-natal appointment. 
With regards to DTD...we did it at 4+1 and I was mega worried...kept going to the loo after to check all was OK. I don't really want to ruin our sex life and I think the longer you leave it makes it worse and more tense. Totally understand abstaining though for ladies who have/had other problems :thumbup:


----------



## Storm1jet2

:hugs:


unnamed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back at work today - knackered and bloated ( I had to undo the button on my trousers ).
> 
> Threebirds, Robinator and Desperado: I am so excited about your scans and can't wait to hear about them!:happydance:
> 
> Storm1jet 2 I am so sorry to hear about your sickness, I was sick everyday until I had DS. This time I still have nothing- but there is time yet- when did yours start?

Hello - it didn't start until 5 1/2 weeks and is continuing rather nicely - ergh - feel so rough! :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

Must be horrible Storm....I never suffered with my other 2...hoping I'm the same with this one :winkwink:


----------



## happigail

Hi there guys! Just had a quick read through. I'm Abbie, I'm 36. I have an 11 year old son and a 6.5 month old daughter and I'm 4 weeks pregnant! Think I'm due on the 9th of Feb so another one really close to the other due dates! 

So far I've mainly been tired. Had a tiny but of nausea, no breast tenderness, some cramps.

I had a section with Kitty so will find out if I'm to have another as close in age!

Nice to meet you all x


----------



## unnamed

happigail said:


> Hi there guys! Just had a quick read through. I'm Abbie, I'm 36. I have an 11 year old son and a 6.5 month old daughter and I'm 4 weeks pregnant! Think I'm due on the 9th of Feb so another one really close to the other due dates!
> 
> So far I've mainly been tired. Had a tiny but of nausea, no breast tenderness, some cramps.
> 
> I had a section with Kitty so will find out if I'm to have another as close in age!
> 
> Nice to meet you all x

Hello happigail, 

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:

lovely to meet you :hi: I know lots of us have had similar symptoms. It is great that there are so many of us so close in due date ( must be something in the water) My breasts are feeling fuller now and I think I have the beginnings of MS :happydance: I know I won't be cheering for very long but my too few/ virtually non existent signs were worrying me!


----------



## unnamed

Storm1jet2 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> unnamed said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Back at work today - knackered and bloated ( I had to undo the button on my trousers ).
> 
> Threebirds, Robinator and Desperado: I am so excited about your scans and can't wait to hear about them!:happydance:
> 
> Storm1jet 2 I am so sorry to hear about your sickness, I was sick everyday until I had DS. This time I still have nothing- but there is time yet- when did yours start?
> 
> Hello - it didn't start until 5 1/2 weeks and is continuing rather nicely - ergh - feel so rough! :dohh:Click to expand...


Oh,:sick: I really do know how you feel- I remember going for brunch with my sisters early on when I was having DS and had to throw up before it. I saw a lady in the bathroom who I think, thought I had some sort of eating disorder when she saw me eating about 5 mins later! I usually felt much better when I had been sick!

Have you tried the travel sickness bands you put on the pressure points on your wrists? They helped me a little. If I remember correctly you can get them at the chemist.

I know I was in the minority as most people feel OK after the first trimester- I hope you do too.


----------



## unnamed

Desperado 

Do you have enough of your meds? I am worried about you! I was so pleased for you when I read the results of your blood tests ( I am so jealous that you are going to see beany on the 16th ) I hope you are able to post your pictures!?! 

Hope you are feeling well today- I do feel better after a good sleep! Thanks for all the hugs yesterday I really needed them.


----------



## unnamed

How is everyone else feeling this morning?

Glowstar, Animaniacs, threebirds, Omi, robinator?

Hope you are all well?


----------



## Desperado167

happigail said:


> Hi there guys! Just had a quick read through. I'm Abbie, I'm 36. I have an 11 year old son and a 6.5 month old daughter and I'm 4 weeks pregnant! Think I'm due on the 9th of Feb so another one really close to the other due dates!
> 
> So far I've mainly been tired. Had a tiny but of nausea, no breast tenderness, some cramps.
> 
> I had a section with Kitty so will find out if I'm to have another as close in age!
> 
> Nice to meet you all x

Awwwwww,your pics are adorable:hugs:,hi and welcome,same due date as me,I'm 44 preg with my fifth,Gl xxxxxxx


----------



## happigail

Thanks for the welcome unnamed! Lack of symptoms is stressful for sure, but injust tell myself that with kitty I still didn't know i was pregnant for another good week or so and symptoms didn't start until 7 weeks or so really and my little girl is well and truly here!!! 

Also when I started vomiting last time I would wee myself as well as it was so violent LOL! not fun at a wedding in a blue jersey dress I can tell you.


----------



## happigail

Thanks desperado! Wow 5th! What a treat, if this pregnancy goes well and my bp does down id love to continue and have more!


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Desperado
> 
> Do you have enough of your meds? I am worried about you! I was so pleased for you when I read the results of your blood tests ( I am so jealous that you are going to see beany on the 16th ) I hope you are able to post your pictures!?!
> 
> Hope you are feeling well today- I do feel better after a good sleep! Thanks for all the hugs yesterday I really needed them.

Glad u are feeling better,:hugs:Got my jabs delivered yesterday to the door after a very tearful fon call to my doctor ,she gave me a months supply,can't wait for my scan ,am not sure they will see much at six weeks but shud give me peace of mind,was overwhelmed with the head nurse taking the time to rush through my bloods and fon me with the results,so kind of her ,was over the moon with the results,I was hoping they would be at least 300 ,they were five times higher :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## happigail

Just started wiping bright orange when I wee... I guess this is diluted blood. Think I may be leaving you guys x


----------



## Desperado167

happigail said:


> Just started wiping bright orange when I wee... I guess this is diluted blood. Think I may be leaving you guys x

Omg,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,hope u are ok Hun,let us know,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

happigail said:


> Just started wiping bright orange when I wee... I guess this is diluted blood. Think I may be leaving you guys x

Hope you are ok, fx for you. Lots of folk here have bleeding that is ok, hope it is same for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## threebirds

unnamed said:


> How is everyone else feeling this morning?
> 
> Glowstar, Animaniacs, threebirds, Omi, robinator?
> 
> Hope you are all well?

Thanks unnamed :) how are you? And hows everyone? Lots of sticky dust all round xxx

All well with me apart frm cough / cold. A bit tired, bbs a bit tender. Did have to do a sneaky poas just to convince myself I am preg. Not sure when we're actually going to let ourselves believe it! I havent told anyone (and where i there is a baby boom - must be something in the water!), well except my acupuncturist, i really wanted to let her know. If things go well i would like to tell my parents at the end of june (would be about 7 wks then), would have prob held out longer but they will be away then for a mnth. So maybe tell both sets of parents end june then after that depends how long we can keep it secret for and also on when first scan is. But right now even end june seems a ling way off! Does anyone else here have fibroids? I have 2-3 sm ones (well they were sm when I had them checked over a yr ago), are these likely to cause a mc or a problem for the pregnancy?


----------



## Glowstar

unnamed said:


> How is everyone else feeling this morning?
> 
> Glowstar, Animaniacs, threebirds, Omi, robinator?
> 
> Hope you are all well?

Hi Unnamed!! I am fine thanks! Had to change Dr's so had an appointment his morning to get registered with a new one and have my first midwife appointment on the 23rd June. I will be 6+9 :happydance:
Good job really as go on holiday on the 27th June for a week.
Sorry for those that are feeling sick. I actually feel fine....still having cramps every now and then that still worry me but they are less frequent now and mainly in the evening. My boobs and bowels are suffering at the moment....never had such sore boobs...even with my DD's! and toilets are diarrhea one minute and constipated the next :wacko:

Hope you are feeling better about Oh's reaction....give him a few days and he'll come round :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

threebirds said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> Just started wiping bright orange when I wee... I guess this is diluted blood. Think I may be leaving you guys x
> 
> Hope you are ok, fx for you. Lots of folk here have bleeding that is ok, hope it is same for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hope you are OK :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

happigail said:


> Just started wiping bright orange when I wee... I guess this is diluted blood. Think I may be leaving you guys x

OMG I hope everything is OK- Could you a have a UTI? That happened to me with DS.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Animaniacs

unnamed said:


> How is everyone else feeling this morning?
> 
> Glowstar, Animaniacs, threebirds, Omi, robinator?
> 
> Hope you are all well?

I'm fine, thanks! I kinda fell asleep for a bit while my 5 year old son watched TV, but he was right next to me and I feel better now. Eating is going well. Love hearing about everyone else!

Not sure about the orange pee, Happigail, but I will think of you!


----------



## Omi

Hi guys

Im suffering from bad indigestion and terrible bloat - oh, the joys. I fact eating has turned into a double edged sword as i get hungry, eat and then suffer so bad with tummy pain fro the excess acid..ugh. Sometimes it makes me a little :sick: as well. And yesterday i didnt have anything to eat in the afternoon so when came home from work i was very :sick: and had to actually go and do the old finger down throat routine..good grief.. :haha: So damned if i do damned if i dont, yay!

Look about 4 months pg with the bloat and a bit uncomfortable as well..pressure etc. At this rate i will be a very slummy mummy and not a yummy mummy to be at all :rofl: Either that or its off to the maternity burqua shop :haha:

Tomorrow its one week until my scan - very exited and hope for good news for once :happydance:


----------



## Animaniacs

Omi, try to only eat what sounds good, don't force yourself. It helps me to eat every couple of hours something small and to drink water a lot. Dinner can be a problem. As this is my third pregnancy, I don't think I get ms too bad, but I have learned how to make the queasiness better. Good luck!

Not sure when I'm telling the parents (maybe early July) but I don't think any of them will be as thrilled as they were with my first or second. Oh well, we're happy and the kids are going to be thrilled!


----------



## threebirds

Hi how are all you great ladies? Im a bit anxious today as yesterday and today ive noticed a small bit of brown tinged cm. I know it could be nothing, but what if it isnt? Sorry for bit of a downer, just a bit scared. Fx will be okay. Hope you all doing well and y'all have a good weekend xx


----------



## unnamed

:hugs::hugs::hugs: threebirds

Try not to worry too much I have read on this forum that lots of people have had this and everything has been fine. 

Are you getting plenty of rest?


----------



## xxembobxx

I have had bleeding in pregnancy and it all turned out ok. I hope this is true for you threebirds x

I'm feeling a little queasy - the same as every day! I just never fancy anything to eat, then I eat crap and then I feel queasy again!
No other signs yet but I'm a size 14 so if there was any bloating you wouldn't be able to tell!
I shouldn't read this thread really as years ago when I was pregnant I would ony get a symptom after reading about it (e.g. cramp, heartburn)
I'm not feeling so tired now but that might just be due to a few good nights sleep - I'm sure I'll feel wiped out again next time I'm at work!


----------



## Omi

Well, nothing new with me - status quo really, still the same - indigestion hell :haha: Bought another bottle of Gaviscon today ;)

Threebirds - FX and sticky :dust: for ya! :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

unnamed said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: threebirds
> 
> Try not to worry too much I have read on this forum that lots of people have had this and everything has been fine.
> 
> Are you getting plenty of rest?

Thanks. Yeah taking it really easy today. Have to wrk over the wkend but nothing strenuous.

Thanks for lifting my spirits ladies. 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi three birds,hope everything works out for u Hun,I had a bit of brown mucus at one stage and it just went away,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omi said:


> Well, nothing new with me - status quo really, still the same - indigestion hell :haha: Bought another bottle of Gaviscon today ;)
> 
> Threebirds - FX and sticky :dust: for ya! :hugs:

Have also had really bad indigestion ,my cure is ice-cream and lots of it,really does help.xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Animaniacs said:


> Omi, try to only eat what sounds good, don't force yourself. It helps me to eat every couple of hours something small and to drink water a lot. Dinner can be a problem. As this is my third pregnancy, I don't think I get ms too bad, but I have learned how to make the queasiness better. Good luck!
> 
> Not sure when I'm telling the parents (maybe early July) but I don't think any of them will be as thrilled as they were with my first or second. Oh well, we're happy and the kids are going to be thrilled!

Am dreading telling our families as we get no support from them :cry:,none of them were happy that we were ttc as they think we are way too old,will def not be telling them till at least after the 12 week scan ,Every time I had a mc they all said well we told u so ,:cry:Really hope and pray this little bean sticks ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Threebirds, brown is ok because that's old blood it's probably just a bit left over from implantation and your cervix closing and building a nice plug. 

AFM: I look about 4 months preg! Even when lying on my back and I am a size 10 to small 12. I cannot stop weeing, like every hour!! Restless sleep too, awake at 4.13am this morning! Just pinged wide awake!! Still getting the odd crampy feeling but not too bad. Had a few needle sharp pains near my belly button today and near the pubic bone, must be things stretching.
I am paying for a private scan on the 22nd June, I will be 6+5 as I go on holiday on the 27th and would like some piece of mind before I go. X


----------



## Glowstar

I am in the same boat as you two!! Not supportive family at all. I did tell my sister and she was shocked!! Think she will come round though.


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Threebirds, brown is ok because that's old blood it's probably just a bit left over from implantation and your cervix closing and building a nice plug.
> 
> AFM: I look about 4 months preg! Even when lying on my back and I am a size 10 to small 12. I cannot stop weeing, like every hour!! Restless sleep too, awake at 4.13am this morning! Just pinged wide awake!! Still getting the odd crampy feeling but not too bad. Had a few needle sharp pains near my belly button today and near the pubic bone, must be things stretching.
> I am paying for a private scan on the 22nd June, I will be 6+5 as I go on holiday on the 27th and would like some piece of mind before I go. X

Great news about the scan,am sure u can't wait,:hugs: am the same on the early morning wakening ,so frustrating ,can't get back to sleep.and am peeing for Britain,:haha::haha:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> Animaniacs said:
> 
> 
> Omi, try to only eat what sounds good, don't force yourself. It helps me to eat every couple of hours something small and to drink water a lot. Dinner can be a problem. As this is my third pregnancy, I don't think I get ms too bad, but I have learned how to make the queasiness better. Good luck!
> 
> Not sure when I'm telling the parents (maybe early July) but I don't think any of them will be as thrilled as they were with my first or second. Oh well, we're happy and the kids are going to be thrilled!
> 
> Am dreading telling our families as we get no support from them :cry:,none of them were happy that we were ttc as they think we are way too old,will def not be telling them till at least after the 12 week scan ,Every time I had a mc they all said well we told u so ,:cry:Really hope and pray this little bean sticks ,xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I think people should be taught that the correct response to I am pregnant is CONGRATULATIONS I am so happy for you! 

People can be so hurtful .


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks unnamed,am so happy I can cum here and talk and say wotever I want,just wish i Cud with my family,:hugs:How are u ?xxxxx


----------



## threebirds

So sorry desperado & glowstar that your families aren't supportive. Big hugs & heartfelt congratulations.

I just love all the support on here, thanks ladies.

Im still v early on, mostly exhausted & today feelin bloated & constipated (sorry!).

Looking forward to seeing mid wife on thurs. As this is r first im totally clueless and basically just a sponge for all info! We havent told any1 at all yet!


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> So sorry desperado & glowstar that your families aren't supportive. Big hugs & heartfelt congratulations.
> 
> I just love all the support on here, thanks ladies.
> 
> Im still v early on, mostly exhausted & today feelin bloated & constipated (sorry!).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing mid wife on thurs. As this is r first im totally clueless and basically just a sponge for all info! We havent told any1 at all yet!

Hospital for me too on Thursday,I can't wait,have also awful constipation,yuk,so so sore ,all goes well on Thursday Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

I am in the same boat with both sides of our families. I know they think we shouldn't have any more. They will just have to get over it I guess lol.

I am not planning on telling anyone until I am closer to the 12 week mark.

Today, I've had mild, achy crampy feelings on and off and bad indigestion, which I NEVER get normally. Some shortness of breath. I am also up and awake several times at night. Boobs are still more full and tender. I am craving bread all day. Acne and mood swings...tired too.


----------



## Desperado167

BeachComber said:


> I am in the same boat with both sides of our families. I know they think we shouldn't have any more. They will just have to get over it I guess lol.
> 
> I am not planning on telling anyone until I am closer to the 12 week mark.
> 
> Today, I've had mild, achy crampy feelings on and off and bad indigestion, which I NEVER get normally. Some shortness of breath. I am also up and awake several times at night. Boobs are still more full and tender. I am craving bread all day. Acne and mood swings...tired too.

Have had the mild cramps and really bad heartburn and indigestion too ,got gaviscon for it and just use a hot water bottle,hope u feel better soon,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Omi

Yep, gaviscon and tums - make them your friends :haha:


----------



## BeachComber

Thanks ladies, I will do that! :)

I have my first appt scheduled for Monday the 27th. I wish I could have gotten in sooner! This next week is going to be a very looooong wait. :wacko:


----------



## Animaniacs

I'm so tired lately. I have two kids who don't nap that I care for all day and I work part-time at night. I knew being pregnant with my schedule would be tough, so we kept putting off trying. Anyway, my hubby has been great, going food shopping for me and cooking sometimes. Food makes me feel icky still, but mostly nauseous once in a while. I just don't like thiking about it. Oh well, hopefully we will feel better in a matter of weeks.

First Doctor appointment is next week. I will be about 9 weeks+ by then. Haven't gained any weight yet, but that's fine. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Desperado167

Animaniacs said:


> I'm so tired lately. I have two kids who don't nap that I care for all day and I work part-time at night. I knew being pregnant with my schedule would be tough, so we kept putting off trying. Anyway, my hubby has been great, going food shopping for me and cooking sometimes. Food makes me feel icky still, but mostly nauseous once in a while. I just don't like thiking about it. Oh well, hopefully we will feel better in a matter of weeks.
> 
> First Doctor appointment is next week. I will be about 9 weeks+ by then. Haven't gained any weight yet, but that's fine. Hope you are all doing well!

Good luck for next week,glad u have a lovely hubby,makes all the difference ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

How did those that had apts today get on? I had my first mw apt today, got bloods and paperwrk done. All went well and she will try to get me an early scan, hopefully in about 3 wks. Feeling good today, but prob because it was first day this wk i didnt have to be up at 6.30. Waking v early too these days. No ms yet. When did that start for other people? Is it true that v tired & no sickness is more likely to be a boy? Also happy because today i moved frm being a seed to a pea :) feels like a big step. Hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## BeachComber

Welcome Animaniacs! :flower: Hope to start to feel better soon! I have three kiddos that I am chasing around all day and I am so tired, so I know how you feel. Let's hope we all get some rest soon!:hugs:

threebirds, glad your appt went well! I hope you get an early scan!


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> How did those that had apts today get on? I had my first mw apt today, got bloods and paperwrk done. All went well and she will try to get me an early scan, hopefully in about 3 wks. Feeling good today, but prob because it was first day this wk i didnt have to be up at 6.30. Waking v early too these days. No ms yet. When did that start for other people? Is it true that v tired & no sickness is more likely to be a boy? Also happy because today i moved frm being a seed to a pea :) feels like a big step. Hope you're all doing well xxx

Great your apt went well :hugs:Had my first scan yesterday at six weeks,just saw the sac and a 1cm baby bean inside,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,next one in two weeks ,can't wait and hope I get to see more,:hugs::hugs:I am also waking really early since being pregnant,have weird dreams and don't sleep well and am up most mornings at five,:growlmad:No ms ,just really tired constipated and boobs sore and so moody,still I can't complain and love all my symptoms as it makes me feel more pregnant :haha:Love that u have progressed from the seed to the pea :haha::haha:Take care Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Morning ladies - how is everyone today? 3 more sleeps until my 12 week scan - I'm so nervous and excited and scared all at once! I still have MS which goes from being not too bad to having my head down the loo, constipated (lovely), weeing all through the night and major bloat! I hope all is well on Monday and then I can announce it to the world - at the minute I just look chunky oh and spotty too - its lovely. By bedtime im MASSIVE - not so bad in the mornings - thank goodness for stretchy trousers :)

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Storm1jet2 said:


> Morning ladies - how is everyone today? 3 more sleeps until my 12 week scan - I'm so nervous and excited and scared all at once! I still have MS which goes from being not too bad to having my head down the loo, constipated (lovely), weeing all through the night and major bloat! I hope all is well on Monday and then I can announce it to the world - at the minute I just look chunky oh and spotty too - its lovely. By bedtime im MASSIVE - not so bad in the mornings - thank goodness for stretchy trousers :)
> 
> :hugs:

So excited for u ,everything will be fine and dandy and then u can show everyone your scan pic and show off your lovely bump,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Omi

Hi guys

Threebirds - glad that your appointment went so well :happydance:

Storm1jet2 - good luck with your scan on thursday and may i add, i am very, very jealous and cannot wait till i get there myself, lol! :)

Hope everybody's having a lovely Friday :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Despie glad your scan went well! It's so wonderful to finally be able to see the baby bean! :happydance:

Storm, let us know how your scan goes! I hear you on the bloat! I am having trouble fitting in my usual clothes already.

I have been good today, just no energy, sore boobs, feel sick to my stomach at the moment because I thought I wanted some icecream and its not agreeing with me, lol:wacko:

Starting to feel really gaggy in the mornings if I move around too fast and when I brush my teeth. I won't complain though because I would rather have the symptoms than not have any at all.


----------



## Desperado167

BeachComber said:


> Despie glad your scan went well! It's so wonderful to finally be able to see the baby bean! :happydance:
> 
> Storm, let us know how your scan goes! I hear you on the bloat! I am having trouble fitting in my usual clothes already.
> 
> I have been good today, just no energy, sore boobs, feel sick to my stomach at the moment because I thought I wanted some icecream and its not agreeing with me, lol:wacko:
> 
> Starting to feel really gaggy in the mornings if I move around too fast and when I brush my teeth. I won't complain though because I would rather have the symptoms than not have any at all.

Hope u feel better soon,:hugs:The dreaded ms ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## littletike

Been feeling shocking since Thursday! Nausea, retching, tired, sore boobs, dizzy and headache!! :happydance: All good signs. My DH is not so D as not at all supportive and keeps asking "why do you feel like xxx?" as though it's my own fault for being pregnant (he was only ever NTNP) and I asked for it! I don't like him today! I feel so lonely right now!

:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

littletike said:


> Been feeling shocking since Thursday! Nausea, retching, tired, sore boobs, dizzy and headache!! :happydance: All good signs. My DH is not so D as not at all supportive and keeps asking "why do you feel like xxx?" as though it's my own fault for being pregnant (he was only ever NTNP) and I asked for it! I don't like him today! I feel so lonely right now!
> 
> :cry:

Awk huni,it's these hormones making u feel so up and down,big hug ,men :nope::growlmad:,hope u feel better soon ,xxxxx


----------



## littletike

Thanks Despie,

Think I was having an unstable mable moment!!! :haha:

Had a couple of hours sleep and feel mucho better (although could still sleep for 100 years), bring on that 13 week milestone, it feels like an age away! :coffee:

DH on nights tonight so that's him out of my hair!

Craving lasagne for dinner! Mmmmmm!

xx


----------



## unnamed

littletike said:


> Thanks Despie,
> 
> Think I was having an unstable mable moment!!! :haha:
> 
> Had a couple of hours sleep and feel mucho better (although could still sleep for 100 years), bring on that 13 week milestone, it feels like an age away! :coffee:
> 
> DH on nights tonight so that's him out of my hair!
> 
> Craving lasagne for dinner! Mmmmmm!
> 
> xx

Littletike- I know how you feel up one minute- rubbish the next - I can even rationalise it as a pregnancy thing as it is happening but it doesn't help!

I have found great support just by writing it down online where someone is listening. - Ohhh Lasagne I could eat that too -now can I be bothered making it?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

littletike said:


> Thanks Despie,
> 
> Think I was having an unstable mable moment!!! :haha:
> 
> Had a couple of hours sleep and feel mucho better (although could still sleep for 100 years), bring on that 13 week milestone, it feels like an age away! :coffee:
> 
> DH on nights tonight so that's him out of my hair!
> 
> Craving lasagne for dinner! Mmmmmm!
> 
> xx

Great dh is outta the way lol,love it wen dh works late ,means I can be lazy and buy take away food ,wud lov some lasagne,yum,xxxx


----------



## littletike

Made a big fat Gordon Ramsey lasagne which was gorge, done a couple of hours work and now off to my bed! Eeeek, just realised I need to put bedding on - stripped it and washed it all today!:laundry:

Fresh bedding will be a right treat but putting it on is a mare!!:dohh:

Night, night ladies and thanks for listening to my rant!

x

P.S. Despie - I'm also 6 weeks and 2 days preggo! yay!


----------



## Omi

im dying with bad indigestion - so bad so i have refused an offer for chinese :shock: WTF? :haha:

Seeing Dr on Tuesday for referral to hospital and midwife so will request a prescription for indigestion meds and also something for constipation. Might as well as its free anyway :)


----------



## Desperado167

littletike said:


> Made a big fat Gordon Ramsey lasagne which was gorge, done a couple of hours work and now off to my bed! Eeeek, just realised I need to put bedding on - stripped it and washed it all today!:laundry:
> 
> Fresh bedding will be a right treat but putting it on is a mare!!:dohh:
> 
> Night, night ladies and thanks for listening to my rant!
> 
> x
> 
> P.S. Despie - I'm also 6 weeks and 2 days preggo! yay!

Yipee,we can both rant together then ,love fresh bedding ,nite nite,xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Omi said:


> im dying with bad indigestion - so bad so i have refused an offer for chinese :shock: WTF? :haha:
> 
> Seeing Dr on Tuesday for referral to hospital and midwife so will request a prescription for indigestion meds and also something for constipation. Might as well as its free anyway :)

Def get the gaviscon,I have had really bad constipation the whole time,just drinking loads of water ,not really liking fruit ATM ,but eating lots of veg,xxx good luck for Tuesday,xxxxx


----------



## carabella

hi all ,im 38 almost 39 been trying for years and was told i needed ivf but i've suddenly found myself pregnant totally in shock but so over the moon,problem is im trying to work out how far gone i am. i had my last period on the 9th of may but it was a full week early when it happened i googled the reason for it being early and it said it could be embedding bleeding now im not sure if i should be working it out on the period before which would be the 17th of april,sympton at the minute are boobs bigger everyday lower bellyache and backache no sickness but loss of apertite had a lot of discharge upto the begining of this week seems to of calmed down a bit,sorry if i ve rambled but any help will be great,still waiting for a call back from the midwife to make appointments not impressed but think that maybe another sympton lol:wacko:


----------



## herbie

carabella said:


> hi all ,im 38 almost 39 been trying for years and was told i needed ivf but i've suddenly found myself pregnant totally in shock but so over the moon,problem is im trying to work out how far gone i am. i had my last period on the 9th of may but it was a full week early when it happened i googled the reason for it being early and it said it could be embedding bleeding now im not sure if i should be working it out on the period before which would be the 17th of april,sympton at the minute are boobs bigger everyday lower bellyache and backache no sickness but loss of apertite had a lot of discharge upto the begining of this week seems to of calmed down a bit,sorry if i ve rambled but any help will be great,still waiting for a call back from the midwife to make appointments not impressed but think that maybe another sympton lol:wacko:

welcome aboard hun:hugs:
they"ll probably scan you hun to find out how far along you are 
implantation bleeding, from what ive read, is very light spotting, not bleeding
did you have a proper bleed or just pinkish spotting?


----------



## carabella

it was a bit inbetween never been very heavy always only bleed for 2 days anyway so hard to tell lol,thanks for answering ,feeling 40 and 15 at the same time:winkwink:


----------



## unnamed

carabella said:


> hi all ,im 38 almost 39 been trying for years and was told i needed ivf but i've suddenly found myself pregnant totally in shock but so over the moon,problem is im trying to work out how far gone i am. i had my last period on the 9th of may but it was a full week early when it happened i googled the reason for it being early and it said it could be embedding bleeding now im not sure if i should be working it out on the period before which would be the 17th of april,sympton at the minute are boobs bigger everyday lower bellyache and backache no sickness but loss of apertite had a lot of discharge upto the begining of this week seems to of calmed down a bit,sorry if i ve rambled but any help will be great,still waiting for a call back from the midwife to make appointments not impressed but think that maybe another sympton lol:wacko:

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:

and welcome- I have no clue but it will be another surprise :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

carabella said:


> hi all ,im 38 almost 39 been trying for years and was told i needed ivf but i've suddenly found myself pregnant totally in shock but so over the moon,problem is im trying to work out how far gone i am. i had my last period on the 9th of may but it was a full week early when it happened i googled the reason for it being early and it said it could be embedding bleeding now im not sure if i should be working it out on the period before which would be the 17th of april,sympton at the minute are boobs bigger everyday lower bellyache and backache no sickness but loss of apertite had a lot of discharge upto the begining of this week seems to of calmed down a bit,sorry if i ve rambled but any help will be great,still waiting for a call back from the midwife to make appointments not impressed but think that maybe another sympton lol:wacko:

Congrats Hun,no idea of how far long u cud be,u will prob have to wait until your scan,xxxxx


----------



## carabella

aww thanks everyone for the congratulations we're just so chuffed and can't wait for the scan :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

carabella said:


> hi all ,im 38 almost 39 been trying for years and was told i needed ivf but i've suddenly found myself pregnant totally in shock but so over the moon,problem is im trying to work out how far gone i am. i had my last period on the 9th of may but it was a full week early when it happened i googled the reason for it being early and it said it could be embedding bleeding now im not sure if i should be working it out on the period before which would be the 17th of april,sympton at the minute are boobs bigger everyday lower bellyache and backache no sickness but loss of apertite had a lot of discharge upto the begining of this week seems to of calmed down a bit,sorry if i ve rambled but any help will be great,still waiting for a call back from the midwife to make appointments not impressed but think that maybe another sympton lol:wacko:

Welcome and Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

feeling sick to my stomach at the moment because I've eaten too many rice krispy treats......lol :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

BeachComber said:


> feeling sick to my stomach at the moment because I've eaten too many rice krispy treats......lol :dohh:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:With me it was sausage rolls yesterday,just had to have one ended up having two ,scoffed them into me and was then sick as a dog :blush::blush::blush::dohh:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well my lovelies - its a baby and just the one! Had my 12 week scan this am and juniors little heart is beating away - it brought a tear to my eye. He/she was wiggling away in there. Will upload a scan pic later! :cloud9:


----------



## Ruth2307

Great news! I can relax a bit for you now. Can't wait to see the pic xxx
:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well my lovelies - its a baby and just the one! Had my 12 week scan this am and juniors little heart is beating away - it brought a tear to my eye. He/she was wiggling away in there. Will upload a scan pic later! :cloud9:

Lovely news,can't wait to see the scan,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Desperado167 said:


> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> feeling sick to my stomach at the moment because I've eaten too many rice krispy treats......lol :dohh:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:With me it was sausage rolls yesterday,just had to have one ended up having two ,scoffed them into me and was then sick as a dog :blush::blush::blush::dohh:Click to expand...

Hugs for you :hugs: hope you are feeling better!


----------



## BeachComber

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well my lovelies - its a baby and just the one! Had my 12 week scan this am and juniors little heart is beating away - it brought a tear to my eye. He/she was wiggling away in there. Will upload a scan pic later! :cloud9:

aww glad to hear that everything is looking good! I want to see that pic too! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

BeachComber said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> feeling sick to my stomach at the moment because I've eaten too many rice krispy treats......lol :dohh:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:With me it was sausage rolls yesterday,just had to have one ended up having two ,scoffed them into me and was then sick as a dog :blush::blush::blush::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs for you :hugs: hope you are feeling better!Click to expand...

Am feeling much better thanks,no more sausage rolls for me :haha::haha:


----------



## unnamed

Yay a scan

Wow time seems to have stopped for me I can't imagine getting to the 12 week scan!


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Yay a scan
> 
> Wow time seems to have stopped for me I can't imagine getting to the 12 week scan!

We both will,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

How is everyone today? I am so horribly nauseous right now. :( It really hit me just this morning. Nothing sounds good to eat yet I am hungry. When I cook something, it looks and tastes awful. I keep thinking I am going to throw up at every minute, especially when I am up moving around. :sick:

I just want to go back to bed........:sleep:


----------



## Desperado167

BeachComber said:


> How is everyone today? I am so horribly nauseous right now. :( It really hit me just this morning. Nothing sounds good to eat yet I am hungry. When I cook something, it looks and tastes awful. I keep thinking I am going to throw up at every minute, especially when I am up moving around. :sick:
> 
> I just want to go back to bed........:sleep:

Awk Hun,yuk:hugs::hugs:Peppermint tea maybe ,wen I had really bad ms I just ate dry biscuits and small sips of water,hope u feel better soon,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rasheedfl1

Congrats Storm1jet2, I am also 12 weeks & 0 days today. My dd is Jan 2. This is my 5th pregnancy and had bad MS with all my pregnancies, well to my surprise I have not had any MS this pregnancy. The midwife said it may be due to different fathers, my other 4 pregnancies was by my ex-hubby and this is my 1st with my current hubby. I have had bad headaches, gas, :wacko: and spotting starting at 5 weeks with this pregnancy. I cannot wait until the dreadful 13 weeks pass. Good Luck Ladies.


----------



## Desperado167

rasheedfl1 said:


> Congrats Storm1jet2, I am also 12 weeks & 0 days today. My dd is Jan 2. This is my 5th pregnancy and had bad MS with all my pregnancies, well to my surprise I have not had any MS this pregnancy. The midwife said it may be due to different fathers, my other 4 pregnancies was by my ex-hubby and this is my 1st with my current hubby. I have had bad headaches, gas, :wacko: and spotting starting at 5 weeks with this pregnancy. I cannot wait until the dreadful 13 weeks pass. Good Luck Ladies.

Hi ,congrats,great u are nearly into second trimester,hope u feel better soon,:hugs:


----------



## rasheedfl1

Thanks Desperado167, I hope you start to feeling better. The only thing that helped with my MS was lemon or lime. I know it sounds gross, but it really helps.


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone, Im 6+4. had my booking apt with mw last wk and did the blood tests too. Fairly happy with everything, just feeling v bloated! As this is our first and we were trying for more than a yr and coz of our ages im naturally a bit anxious and was really hoping for an early scan. Got hospital letter today - scan booked for end july - that will be bang on 12 wks, but seems ages away!! Esp as we are not telling anyone til then! Now i have a dilemma - we're in northern ireland, in my health area u get two scans on the nhs - 12 & 20 wks but there is no nhs nuchal scan and any checking for abnormalities is at 20 wks which seems a bit late to me (no early screening coz a******n not legal here), so i think i would want to know earlier than 20 wks if things werent quite right so we could be a bit more prepared, but a private scan will be about £150. I could maybe stretch to one private scan - do i go for early scan at 8 wks for reassurance and pay for that, or pay for a nuchal scan around 12 wks, even though i have a nhs one then?? Any thoughts would be helpful! Thanks ladies. Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Def the later scan,I was being scanned every week because of previous mc's and had been told at 8,9,10,11 weeks that everything was ok,at 13 weeks we discovered our baby had downs ,we were told it sometimes takes this long to show up ,my baby died at 19 weeks ,:cry:so def go for at least 13weeks,good luck Hun,wot age are u?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Morning ladies - sorry I didn't upload pic last night - I was too shattered - but here we are! My little wriggler!

[IMG]https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/baby.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Desperado167

Omg storm u must be so proud,just adorable :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Omg storm u must be so proud,just adorable :hugs::hugs:

I did have a little sob when she pointed out the heartbeat - I was terrified something had gone wrong! At least I know there is a little person making me feel so sick! :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Morning ladies - sorry I didn't upload pic last night - I was too shattered - but here we are! My little wriggler!
> 
> [IMG]https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/baby.jpg[/IMG]

Ahh, soo cute.
I posted mine in a seperate thread yesterday.
It was lovely to see them wasn't it?!
xxx


----------



## BeachComber

Desperado167 said:


> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? I am so horribly nauseous right now. :( It really hit me just this morning. Nothing sounds good to eat yet I am hungry. When I cook something, it looks and tastes awful. I keep thinking I am going to throw up at every minute, especially when I am up moving around. :sick:
> 
> I just want to go back to bed........:sleep:
> 
> Awk Hun,yuk:hugs::hugs:Peppermint tea maybe ,wen I had really bad ms I just ate dry biscuits and small sips of water,hope u feel better soon,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much, I am going to try the Peppermint tea today! :flower:


----------



## BeachComber

Storm1jet2 said:


> Morning ladies - sorry I didn't upload pic last night - I was too shattered - but here we are! My little wriggler!
> 
> [IMG]https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/baby.jpg[/IMG]

Storm this is such a cute pic!!! So precious! :flower:


----------



## unnamed

OH Storm

baby is just lovely- it seems so much more real when you see the photo
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## threebirds

Fantastic Storm :) xxx congratulations


----------



## herbie

massive congrats hunni xxxxxxxx
bubs looks so cute xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## littletike

:thumbup: Gorge picture!

I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and have had to get my DH to get my maternity clothes out from when I had DS as I felt trust up like a flaming turkey all day at work!! Luckily I go on holidays for 2 weeks on Monday but just don't think I will be able to hide it at work when I get back, I feel huge already!!!

Had to laugh as I told a really good friend tonight that I'm "uppus duffus" and how big I was feeling. She said your body is like a balloon, once it's blown up it never quite goes back into shape but boy is it easier to blow up again!!! :haha: I loved that!!


----------



## Desperado167

littletike said:


> :thumbup: Gorge picture!
> 
> I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and have had to get my DH to get my maternity clothes out from when I had DS as I felt trust up like a flaming turkey all day at work!! Luckily I go on holidays for 2 weeks on Monday but just don't think I will be able to hide it at work when I get back, I feel huge already!!!
> 
> Had to laugh as I told a really good friend tonight that I'm "uppus duffus" and how big I was feeling. She said your body is like a balloon, once it's blown up it never quite goes back into shape but boy is it easier to blow up again!!! :haha: I loved that!!

:haha::haha::haha:So true,I am almost 7weeks too and incredibly bloated ,not too bad in the morning but am twice the size at nite ,boobs are def a whole size bigger,lol bring it on :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Desperado167 said:


> littletike said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Gorge picture!
> 
> I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and have had to get my DH to get my maternity clothes out from when I had DS as I felt trust up like a flaming turkey all day at work!! Luckily I go on holidays for 2 weeks on Monday but just don't think I will be able to hide it at work when I get back, I feel huge already!!!
> 
> Had to laugh as I told a really good friend tonight that I'm "uppus duffus" and how big I was feeling. She said your body is like a balloon, once it's blown up it never quite goes back into shape but boy is it easier to blow up again!!! :haha: I loved that!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:So true,I am almost 7weeks too and incredibly bloated ,not too bad in the morning but am twice the size at nite ,boobs are def a whole size bigger,lol bring it on :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh my it is the same with me! My boobs hurt so bad and they are a size bigger for sure! At night time I am so bloated that I look like I nearly 15 weeks or so LOL! :haha:


----------



## Omi

Im hating the bloat so bad. I dont mind anything else but the bloat is bad and rather uncomfortable....plus, well, unflattering :haha: Ive also had some round ligament pain today - i guess that's what you get for not having had a baby before at my age, ha, ha! Its ouchie though...

Hope everyone else is well and love the scan pic Storm :hugs:


----------



## Caseys

I've been lurking and have to join in with something that happened to me last night. I'm about 6.5 weeks and I was laying in bed reading when I sneezed. When I did that, it felt like I pulled a ligament from the left side of my hip all the way to the right side, it was so painful and weird. My DH looked at me like I was crazy because I was totally fine a moment later.

My boobs are already bigger too, I think they're going to give away my new "status" sooner than anything else!


----------



## Animaniacs

Caseys said:


> I've been lurking and have to join in with something that happened to me last night. I'm about 6.5 weeks and I was laying in bed reading when I sneezed. When I did that, it felt like I pulled a ligament from the left side of my hip all the way to the right side, it was so painful and weird. My DH looked at me like I was crazy because I was totally fine a moment later.
> 
> My boobs are already bigger too, I think they're going to give away my new "status" sooner than anything else!

This is totally normal. I get weird pulls and strains sometimes, too.

Anyway, I had my first Dr's visit today and I got to see the heartbeat and get a little picture of my bean. It was nice, but I'm so nervous to have another child! I think I'm worried about how my kids will be affected and the changing of our family dynamics.

I'm measuring 9w, +-3, so she put me at 1/26 due date. Have to go back in for paperwork, then other appointments. I'm in the US and now we can opt to have 12w ultrasound (yay) and bloodwork at 12w and 16w to test for abnormalities. They didn't offer that when I had my kids 5-6 years ago (and I'm 34 now, lol).


----------



## GMATP 2011

5 1/2 weeks and really no symptoms. I had a half second of heartburn today and that was it. Other small things here and there. Oh and very thirsty at night! I hear some do not have any symptoms until 6 weeks, but maybe I will be lucky and not have any major symptoms. All the best to everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

Animaniacs,congrats on the scan,wud love to see the pic,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

GMATP 2011 said:


> 5 1/2 weeks and really no symptoms. I had a half second of heartburn today and that was it. Other small things here and there. Oh and very thirsty at night! I hear some do not have any symptoms until 6 weeks, but maybe I will be lucky and not have any major symptoms. All the best to everyone!

Don't worry I had mostly wind and bloat just for the first few weeks,:hugs:Enjoy the period of no symptoms while u can,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Morning all :wave:

Caseys - same thing happens to me too- I have to hold my belly when I sneeze!

Animaniacs- you are so lucky to see your little bean :happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

It hurts when I cough more than when I sneeze! I coughed in bed last night and boy did it hurt! I was nearly in tears...oh the joys of pregnancy...

I'm big too - hello bigger clothes and maternity clothes. I'm not proud I'll wear those stretchy things :) And sooooo much bigger at night!


----------



## threebirds

How's everyone? LOVE seein the scan pics :)

I had a little bleed yest eve (red not old brown blood), freaked me out a bit but no more since then. Fx.

Thinkin of y'all xx


----------



## Storm1jet2

threebirds said:


> How's everyone? LOVE seein the scan pics :)
> 
> I had a little bleed yest eve (red not old brown blood), freaked me out a bit but no more since then. Fx.
> 
> Thinkin of y'all xx

Hopefully its over! I know so many people who have bleed at some stage during the pregnancy, I had tiny amounts at 6 weeks. At my booking in appointment they only asked if I had any 'period like' bleeds. Seems some minor bleeding is very common - also very scary though! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> How's everyone? LOVE seein the scan pics :)
> 
> I had a little bleed yest eve (red not old brown blood), freaked me out a bit but no more since then. Fx.
> 
> Thinkin of y'all xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:,hopefully it's just beanie snuggling in ,take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Thanks gals. I am so grateful for your hugs and support. So far no more bleeding. I took another test & v strong bfp. So I've decided to give in to the exhaustion 'n gone to bed. Ignoring ph & door. xxx
Ps Storm ty for PM. Will b replyin when im back on computer (only on ph now).


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Thanks gals. I am so grateful for your hugs and support. So far no more bleeding. I took another test & v strong bfp. So I've decided to give in to the exhaustion 'n gone to bed. Ignoring ph & door. xxx
> Ps Storm ty for PM. Will b replyin when im back on computer (only on ph now).

That's great news,have a lovely nap ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

has anyone else got mega bloat going on!!! lol
i look 6 months pregnant!!! lol
ive had to go out and buy some new clothes today as nothing fits!!!
what with the massive (.)(.)s as well !!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> has anyone else got mega bloat going on!!! lol
> i look 6 months pregnant!!! lol
> ive had to go out and buy some new clothes today as nothing fits!!!
> what with the massive (.)(.)s as well !!!!:haha::haha:

Yes herbie,I actually only have one pair of jeans left that zip up ,so weird as I am only seven weeks,:hugs::hugs:Really need to invest in some elasticated ones,:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Yip - I posted my bloat bump in the over 35 bump section - I should take a morning one, its smaller then!


----------



## Omi

my bloat is so bad im embarrassed to post a bump pic in my journal yet, although everyone keeps asking for a 'baseline' one :haha: Seriously, very relieved am wearing leggings most of the time although must seriously start thinking about getting maternity ones soon... :)


----------



## Desperado167

Storm1jet2 said:


> Yip - I posted my bloat bump in the over 35 bump section - I should take a morning one, its smaller then!

Aww and wot a Lovely bloat bump it is :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omi said:


> my bloat is so bad im embarrassed to post a bump pic in my journal yet, although everyone keeps asking for a 'baseline' one :haha: Seriously, very relieved am wearing leggings most of the time although must seriously start thinking about getting maternity ones soon... :)

Am hiding mine ATM with my extra large support pants :haha::haha:Xxx


----------



## Lyvid

:wave: Me too! Had to go out and buy new pants at the weekend it was so painful, but today they are a little big. Figure I'll grow into them (I did buy maternity, I figured it's early but why not, I'm gonna need em! Positive thinking!) I really had to though, I'd been fooling myself that the pants I was wearing fit before I got pg! :haha: 

Am getting a little tired of the cramps though. Woke me up again last night. Felt great this morning, then right before I settled down to have lunch they got bad again. These are the ones I normally take ibuprofen for when it's AF :nope: Course this morning when I felt great I panicked that I was losing it *sigh* Just can't win!


----------



## littletike

Big, big bloat going on! Good to know it's not just me ladies, makes me feel better! Let the babies grow! Can something as big as a pea make you look like you've a cushion up your top! :coolio::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Lyvid said:


> :wave: Me too! Had to go out and buy new pants at the weekend it was so painful, but today they are a little big. Figure I'll grow into them (I did buy maternity, I figured it's early but why not, I'm gonna need em! Positive thinking!) I really had to though, I'd been fooling myself that the pants I was wearing fit before I got pg! :haha:
> 
> Am getting a little tired of the cramps though. Woke me up again last night. Felt great this morning, then right before I settled down to have lunch they got bad again. These are the ones I normally take ibuprofen for when it's AF :nope: Course this morning when I felt great I panicked that I was losing it *sigh* Just can't win!

Awk Hun,they will cum and go for a while,:hugs::hugs:I also had them loads for weeks after my bfp,it's really weird as every evening just after dinner I start getting them till bedtime and then wen I wake up in the a.m they are away,:dohh:we all get them but do try not to stress,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

littletike said:


> Big, big bloat going on! Good to know it's not just me ladies, makes me feel better! Let the babies grow! Can something as big as a pea make you look like you've a cushion up your top! :coolio::thumbup:

lol!!!!!!!!:haha::haha:mines a raspberry and making me look the same hun


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> littletike said:
> 
> 
> Big, big bloat going on! Good to know it's not just me ladies, makes me feel better! Let the babies grow! Can something as big as a pea make you look like you've a cushion up your top! :coolio::thumbup:
> 
> lol!!!!!!!!:haha::haha:mines a raspberry and making me look the same hunClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Omi

Here, here :haha:

Ive had an interesting day.. My GP got me a prescription for indigestion medicine which was in a mahoosive bottle. Having felt fine all week i finally ditched it this morning as i was fed up schlepping it about - cue debilitating indigestion and pain ALL day :wacko:

I also asked for meds for my constipation - i just wanted to make sure i have an arse left at the end of this adventure - you may know what i am alluding to :haha: Having taken some -rather tasty, like sugar syrup - nothing has happened...damn it :growlmad:

Apart from that all is well! Bought a doppler on Ebay yesterday and i cannot wait to get my hands on it :happydance:

Happy Friday everyone :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Omi

OOO I so want a doppler! I didn't think they worked until 18 weeks or so 

Will you let us know what it is like and if it works?


----------



## Desperado167

Me too Omi I want one.lots of feedback please, I took the gaviscon I found it eased my constipation while taking away my heartburn ,a nice big slug every few hours,it is pretty yuk but does help, nothing worse than a sore butt except a sore butt while u Are throwing up,:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Omi

I did some research and 3 megahertz is (obviously) better than 2 which is what hi bebe is and the doppler most people seem to use (except for angelsounds but that's not an soundwave one, rather just a microphone..yes, dh is an audio expert, lol!). Mine is called sonoline and being stronger can pick up hb earlier than others, from 9 weeks. Having said that its also a bit hit and miss -apparently - so we'll see. I'll do the whole full bladder and pillow under bum and do it very slowly and i may or may not have luck? FX..if not its not like i dont have time...oodles of time :haha:

I'll keep you posted :thumbup:

ps, there are tons being sold on ebay which is where i got mine..cant wait till it gets here :)


----------



## Desperado167

Omi said:


> I did some research and 3 megahertz is (obviously) better than 2 which is what hi bebe is and the doppler most people seem to use (except for angelsounds but that's not an soundwave one, rather just a microphone..yes, dh is an audio expert, lol!). Mine is called sonoline and being stronger can pick up hb earlier than others, from 9 weeks. Having said that its also a bit hit and miss -apparently - so we'll see. I'll do the whole full bladder and pillow under bum and do it very slowly and i may or may not have luck? FX..if not its not like i dont have time...oodles of time :haha:
> 
> I'll keep you posted :thumbup:
> 
> ps, there are tons being sold on ebay which is where i got mine..cant wait till it gets here :)

Omg I want one,only thing is I think I wud spend more time with my Doppler than hubby :haha::haha::haha::haha:I am going to order one today ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

i"m definately gonna get a doppler:thumbup:
seen one on amazon with the heartrate as well :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Me too ,o am all excited now ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

i wonder what we are all having
pink or blue?
some months everyone seems to be having girls, others its boys!!!
i"m so excited:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> i wonder what we are all having
> pink or blue?
> some months everyone seems to be having girls, others its boys!!!
> i"m so excited:happydance::happydance:

Def think it's a girl for me ,am really happy to be having a baby and will be truly blessed with a boy or a girl,my ds wud love a baby brother thou either way we will all be happy ,wot about u Hun?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

This is the first morning i actually feel pregnant. I have a horrible metallic taste in my mouth and i just feel really iccy. Been up since 6am with DS who i am struggling to keep up with today. 

Happy weekend, have a great day.

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

I have a dopler that i used when i was pregnant with DS. I loved it. Well worth the money. Its the best thing ever when lying in bed listening to the baby's heartbeat. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

herbie said:


> i wonder what we are all having
> pink or blue?
> some months everyone seems to be having girls, others its boys!!!
> i"m so excited:happydance::happydance:

DH's family are full of boys. I dont think there have been any girls at all. Although his mum did MC early so we dont know about that one. So if gender really comes from the male side then i think we will be having another boy. 
I have no preference though, yeah i would love a girl so that i have one of each but equally i would love another boy so that DS has a brother to play with.

Is anyone else going to find out the sex?


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> This is the first morning i actually feel pregnant. I have a horrible metallic taste in my mouth and i just feel really iccy. Been up since 6am with DS who i am struggling to keep up with today.
> 
> Happy weekend, have a great day.
> 
> Wendy
> x

Hi Wendy :hugs::hugs::hugs:So so excited to have u here,sorry u feel sick ,hope u get to rest a bit today,I was pregnant with my daughter wen my son was only nine months old so I know wot a struggle it can be ,Thomas the tank engine on DVD always helped wen I just had to lie down,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> This is the first morning i actually feel pregnant. I have a horrible metallic taste in my mouth and i just feel really iccy. Been up since 6am with DS who i am struggling to keep up with today.
> 
> Happy weekend, have a great day.
> 
> Wendy
> x
> 
> Hi Wendy :hugs::hugs::hugs:So so excited to have u here,sorry u feel sick ,hope u get to rest a bit today,I was pregnant with my daughter wen my son was only nine months old so I know wot a struggle it can be ,Thomas the tank engine on DVD always helped wen I just had to lie down,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

LOL thats exactly what i am doing Thomas the tank and rory the racing car is on and im laying back on the couch with the laptop. He's off to grannies this afternoon for a few hours so i am heading back to bed while hes away. I was going to tidy up and sort out his clothes (he grows out of them so quickly) but that can wait till tomorrow. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Wendy,I can honestly say I feel great,am just so so happy to be pregnant,after being thru so much I still can't quite believe how lucky I am being pregnant again ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Got a great hubby and awesome kids and all u lovely ladies :hugs:Wot more cud I actually ask for?except maybe a sausage sarnie :haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

herbie said:


> i wonder what we are all having
> pink or blue?
> some months everyone seems to be having girls, others its boys!!!
> i"m so excited:happydance::happydance:

I keep thinking this one is a girl because of how I have been feeling but I have no idea. I just want the baby to be healthy. 

I haven't decided whether to find out if it's a boy or girl yet. :)


----------



## unnamed

Hi all

Great to see you here Wendy! :happydance::happydance:

Sorry you are feeling icky

I think I am having another boy - I feel the same as I did last time :sick: :)

At first I wanted a girl but now another boy- I really just want a healthy baby and don't mind either way. 

I am going to my niece's 18th birthday meal tonight- my family don't know so I am hoping I can eat and keep some food down otherwise it will be a real giveaway as I am never sick! I don't drink much so not drinking won't be a problem.


----------



## Desperado167

BeachComber said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> i wonder what we are all having
> pink or blue?
> some months everyone seems to be having girls, others its boys!!!
> i"m so excited:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I keep thinking this one is a girl because of how I have been feeling but I have no idea. I just want the baby to be healthy.
> 
> I haven't decided whether to find out if it's a boy or girl yet. :)Click to expand...

I did find out with my second daughter and they said def a boy,got all boy clothes and bedding and a navy pram ,told all our families and they started buying us stuff in,and lo and behold it was a girl!yay ,big surprise !:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:
 

> Hi all
> 
> Great to see you here Wendy! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry you are feeling icky
> 
> I think I am having another boy - I feel the same as I did last time :sick: :)
> 
> At first I wanted a girl but now another boy- I really just want a healthy baby and don't mind either way.
> 
> I am going to my niece's 18th birthday meal tonight- my family don't know so I am hoping I can eat and keep some food down otherwise it will be a real giveaway as I am never sick! I don't drink much so not drinking won't be a problem.

Awk I hope u manage to enjoy yourself,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> i wonder what we are all having
> pink or blue?
> some months everyone seems to be having girls, others its boys!!!
> i"m so excited:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Def think it's a girl for me ,am really happy to be having a baby and will be truly blessed with a boy or a girl,my ds wud love a baby brother thou either way we will all be happy ,wot about u Hun?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yep me too hun
just hope this little one makes it
got a feeling it"s a boy, but i don"t care as long as he/she makes it safe and healthy:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Desperado167 said:


> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> herbie said:
> 
> 
> i wonder what we are all having
> pink or blue?
> some months everyone seems to be having girls, others its boys!!!
> i"m so excited:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I keep thinking this one is a girl because of how I have been feeling but I have no idea. I just want the baby to be healthy.
> 
> I haven't decided whether to find out if it's a boy or girl yet. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I did find out with my second daughter and they said def a boy,got all boy clothes and bedding and a navy pram ,told all our families and they started buying us stuff in,and lo and behold it was a girl!yay ,big surprise !:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oh my goodness!! This makes me think I should just wait to find out and be prepared for either one! :thumbup:


----------



## Lyvid

Good morning ladies! :wave: 

Was working a charity event this Saturday and it was so exhausting! I have a big 5 day event next month that I'm in charge of and I'm dreading it. It's normally an exhausting event so I think I will probably sleep for an entire week after I get through. Luckily DH will be working it with me!

Told my parents yesterday and they are so excited! This will be their first grandchild! I gave my dad a "Happy 1st Father's Day Grandpa" card and he didn't get it. Mum looked at me with that "really" look!?!?! And I nodded and grinned then she clued dad in LOL!

I'll be finding out what I'm having, I can't wait to know!!! I would like a girl but I have a feeling it's a boy. Cramps have gotten much better but boobs have gotten much worse LOL! Luckily no real MS yet, just a couple of times when I feel a bit nauseated when I got too hot.

:hugs:


----------



## Babyonegone

Hi there ladies

I am also due feb 9th, again not my first pregnancy but trying to be positive. Been feeling sick on and off only thrown up one NOT NICE but was soooo pleased (strange I know) very tired and this week just stated feeling really bloated.

Got my scan July 5th when I will be just over 8 weeks due to the problem with my last pregnancy but it seems to be taking forever to get here.

Hope all goes well for you all and hope to come back with some good news next week

:happydance:


----------



## unnamed

Lyvid

Your parents sound lovely, a first grandchild is always very special.

What hard work I really feel for you, can you delegate at least some of the work?

Do you mind me asking what charity is it for?


----------



## unnamed

Babyonegone said:


> Hi there ladies
> 
> I am also due feb 9th, again not my first pregnancy but trying to be positive. Been feeling sick on and off only thrown up one NOT NICE but was soooo pleased (strange I know) very tired and this week just stated feeling really bloated.
> 
> Got my scan July 5th when I will be just over 8 weeks due to the problem with my last pregnancy but it seems to be taking forever to get here.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you all and hope to come back with some good news next week
> 
> :happydance:


Hi :flower:

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:

scans are so exciting. I went to the doctors who has referred me to a midwife today. I hope for a booking in appointment and a scan soon :)


----------



## BeachComber

Babyonegone said:


> Hi there ladies
> 
> I am also due feb 9th, again not my first pregnancy but trying to be positive. Been feeling sick on and off only thrown up one NOT NICE but was soooo pleased (strange I know) very tired and this week just stated feeling really bloated.
> 
> Got my scan July 5th when I will be just over 8 weeks due to the problem with my last pregnancy but it seems to be taking forever to get here.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you all and hope to come back with some good news next week
> 
> :happydance:


Welcome and Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Lyvid, I am so happy for you that all went well with telling your parents!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lyvid

unnamed said:


> Lyvid
> 
> Your parents sound lovely, a first grandchild is always very special.
> 
> What hard work I really feel for you, can you delegate at least some of the work?
> 
> Do you mind me asking what charity is it for?

I'm actually a co-founder of a charitable org that raises money for other charities, so each event we do is usually for a different charity. One that we do an event for every year (and was this past weekend's charity) is Equality Now - They work to end violence and discrimination against women worldwide. We raised around $11,000 on Saturday! :happydance:

At the 5 day event I will be delegating a lot and mostly overseeing but I'm going to have to tell my fellow board members about my pregnancy as I need them to understand why I'm not pulling my weight! They're all friends and will be happy for me and very understanding, it just feels a bit early to tell people who aren't super close to me.


----------



## Lyvid

Babyonegone said:


> Hi there ladies
> 
> I am also due feb 9th, again not my first pregnancy but trying to be positive. Been feeling sick on and off only thrown up one NOT NICE but was soooo pleased (strange I know) very tired and this week just stated feeling really bloated.
> 
> Got my scan July 5th when I will be just over 8 weeks due to the problem with my last pregnancy but it seems to be taking forever to get here.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you all and hope to come back with some good news next week
> 
> :happydance:

Congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! FX'd that this bean is really sticky! :hugs:


----------



## Babyonegone

Thanks ..... having a bit of trouble working out how to reply with a quote ahhhh 

Scans are exciting but make you so nervous at the same time.... I've seen the Doctor and got midwife on 20th but I'm going to be under consultant care this time so will be having scans every 4 weeks until 20 weeks.

I havnt really told anybody so nice to be able to post on here.

When are you due?


----------



## Babyonegone

Lyvid said:


> Babyonegone said:
> 
> 
> Hi there ladies
> 
> I am also due feb 9th, again not my first pregnancy but trying to be positive. Been feeling sick on and off only thrown up one NOT NICE but was soooo pleased (strange I know) very tired and this week just stated feeling really bloated.
> 
> Got my scan July 5th when I will be just over 8 weeks due to the problem with my last pregnancy but it seems to be taking forever to get here.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you all and hope to come back with some good news next week
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! FX'd that this bean is really sticky! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you.... just want to see the heart beat and I think I may calm down a bit :cloud9:


----------



## unnamed

Lyvid said:


> unnamed said:
> 
> 
> Lyvid
> 
> Your parents sound lovely, a first grandchild is always very special.
> 
> What hard work I really feel for you, can you delegate at least some of the work?
> 
> Do you mind me asking what charity is it for?
> 
> I'm actually a co-founder of a charitable org that raises money for other charities, so each event we do is usually for a different charity. One that we do an event for every year (and was this past weekend's charity) is Equality Now - They work to end violence and discrimination against women worldwide. We raised around $11,000 on Saturday! :happydance:
> 
> At the 5 day event I will be delegating a lot and mostly overseeing but I'm going to have to tell my fellow board members about my pregnancy as I need them to understand why I'm not pulling my weight! They're all friends and will be happy for me and very understanding, it just feels a bit early to tell people who aren't super close to me.Click to expand...

Wow that does sound impressive :)

I know what you mean about not wanting people you are not close to to know just yet however lovely they are.

I hope you can get lots and lots of rest between now and then.


----------



## Desperado167

Babyonegone said:


> Hi there ladies
> 
> I am also due feb 9th, again not my first pregnancy but trying to be positive. Been feeling sick on and off only thrown up one NOT NICE but was soooo pleased (strange I know) very tired and this week just stated feeling really bloated.
> 
> Got my scan July 5th when I will be just over 8 weeks due to the problem with my last pregnancy but it seems to be taking forever to get here.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you all and hope to come back with some good news next week
> 
> :happydance:

Hi and welcome,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Lyvid:hugs:,that's a Lovely story,so happy for u ,am sure your parents are delighted ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Unnamed,great u had your docs apt ,that's your first step over,midwives next,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lyvid

Ugh. Had toast with butter and jam for breakfast along with a cup of cran/raspberry juice. Two hours of trying to keep it all in. I won, but they were miserable hours. Now the nausea is gone but I'm hungry and yet afraid to eat!:dohh:


----------



## GMATP 2011

I am 6 weeks 3 days and It looks like I have a bump! My DH agrees one is there to the point we thought we would have to tell people! Surely thus is just bloat? it does seem worse at the end of the day, but I do not feel bloated...

For those with MS, have you tried peppermint or Ginger? I heard that helps.


----------



## Desperado167

GMATP 2011 said:


> I am 6 weeks 3 days and It looks like I have a bump! My DH agrees one is there to the point we thought we would have to tell people! Surely thus is just bloat? it does seem worse at the end of the day, but I do not feel bloated...
> 
> For those with MS, have you tried peppermint or Ginger? I heard that helps.

Def bloat for me too,not as bad in the morning but by evening I am huge,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Lyvid said:


> Ugh. Had toast with butter and jam for breakfast along with a cup of cran/raspberry juice. Two hours of trying to keep it all in. I won, but they were miserable hours. Now the nausea is gone but I'm hungry and yet afraid to eat!:dohh:

Awk Hun,glad u managed to keep it all down,dh made me a bacon sarnie and tea ,was yum,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Morning everyone :)
Sunny(ish) day here so Im gonna get off my backside. 
No ms but total exhaustion & lethargy. Tho yest I did manage to get out for a walk and i just need to do that again today as i really think it helps. Still some cramps byt fx no more bleeding. We have been abstaining from intercourse coz im too scared of something going wrong and the cramps after O are bad :( can't wait for a scan to see that everything is, hopefully, alright. Having nhs scan at 12 wks but also decided we do want a nuchal scan and as thats not available on nhs in n ireland we'll have to go private for that (tho cost is shocking bcause so few places offer it and i guess thats what they can get away with). 
So good to hear how every1 else is doing :) 
Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## threebirds

Oh and curious what people think of the old myth that no ms = a boy...
Any1 any evidence for or against that?
We sooo dont mind either way
And beside the ms will prob come with a vengeance!!
We're just both so surprised it hasnt yet as I usually have such a weak stomach.
Sorry for those of u that r really suffering with it!
xxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

threebirds said:


> Oh and curious what people think of the old myth that no ms = a boy...
> Any1 any evidence for or against that?
> We sooo dont mind either way
> And beside the ms will prob come with a vengeance!!
> We're just both so surprised it hasnt yet as I usually have such a weak stomach.
> Sorry for those of u that r really suffering with it!
> xxx

If that is true then I'm having a girl! :flower: I really struggled with morning sickness from 5 1/2 weeks until well a couple of days ago, things are looking up - so glad to get rid of that terrible nausea!

Where are you looking to go for your NF scan? How much is it? What hospital are having your 12 week scan at? So many questions - I'm so nosey :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

threebirds said:


> Morning everyone :)
> Sunny(ish) day here so Im gonna get off my backside.
> No ms but total exhaustion & lethargy. Tho yest I did manage to get out for a walk and i just need to do that again today as i really think it helps. Still some cramps byt fx no more bleeding. We have been abstaining from intercourse coz im too scared of something going wrong and the cramps after O are bad :( can't wait for a scan to see that everything is, hopefully, alright. Having nhs scan at 12 wks but also decided we do want a nuchal scan and as thats not available on nhs in n ireland we'll have to go private for that (tho cost is shocking bcause so few places offer it and i guess thats what they can get away with).
> So good to hear how every1 else is doing :)
> Thinking of you all xxx

I had no MS with my DS and i'm hoping to have no MS again this time around. My mum never had MS with either of us and she has two girls and a boy so i guess that means that you cant use MS or the lack of to determine sex. Mum did say that there was differences in the pregnancies though so i guess i will be looking out for other things this time around.

I do feel awful today. A lot of cramping, nausea and by back is in agony more so than usual. The only thing is that i cant remember whether i felt like this the last time or not and its still very early.

:hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

threebirds said:


> Oh and curious what people think of the old myth that no ms = a boy...
> Any1 any evidence for or against that?
> We sooo dont mind either way
> And beside the ms will prob come with a vengeance!!
> We're just both so surprised it hasnt yet as I usually have such a weak stomach.
> Sorry for those of u that r really suffering with it!
> xxx


Hi, well for me I threw up more with my daughter than with my boys, but I still had MS with the boys. Some people aren't sick at all with girls but are really sick with boys, so I guess it's really a mystery! 

With this baby, I had very early symptoms before getting a BFP, and I have been very nauseated and gaggy, not a lot of throwing up yet, during the day, so I keep thinking girl because of that, but I really just don't know for sure. :)

I don't think that I had really early symptoms with my boys.


----------



## newmarriedgal

oh man, this ms is kicking my butt! I had to get on the train to go into work today and I lost it 3 times in the 40 minute ride. Cramps are pretty bad this morning too.....no bleeding but I am wiped out! I've had nausea for over a week now but cramps ovulation! Hoping this will pass soon. hubby is picking me up from work today as I cannot take that train again!


----------



## Storm1jet2

newmarriedgal said:


> oh man, this ms is kicking my butt! I had to get on the train to go into work today and I lost it 3 times in the 40 minute ride. Cramps are pretty bad this morning too.....no bleeding but I am wiped out! I've had nausea for over a week now but cramps ovulation! Hoping this will pass soon. hubby is picking me up from work today as I cannot take that train again!

Don't worry the cramping is perfectly normal - although it scared me for the first few weeks - it will ease off. I know it's not much consolation but my MS which was killing me eased off a couple of days ago, and already I'm starting to forget how utterly horrendous it was. It's not gone completely but I feel almost human again. When I was 5 1/2 weeks and the MS kicked in I thought I would never make it through.. but I did. For weeks I went home and cried to DH that I just couldn't do this, it was too hard and I felt so so so bad. I'm also managing to stay up past 9pm now so the exhaustion has eased too, there were a couple of nights early on I was in bed just after 8!

I really really really want this baby, but pregnancy has been so much hard than I envisaged!

Thats good your DH is coming to pick you up - I can't imagine a train journey with MS, I struggled driving to and from work! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Storm1jet2 said:


> newmarriedgal said:
> 
> 
> oh man, this ms is kicking my butt! I had to get on the train to go into work today and I lost it 3 times in the 40 minute ride. Cramps are pretty bad this morning too.....no bleeding but I am wiped out! I've had nausea for over a week now but cramps ovulation! Hoping this will pass soon. hubby is picking me up from work today as I cannot take that train again!
> 
> Don't worry the cramping is perfectly normal - although it scared me for the first few weeks - it will ease off. I know it's not much consolation but my MS which was killing me eased off a couple of days ago, and already I'm starting to forget how utterly horrendous it was. It's not gone completely but I feel almost human again. When I was 5 1/2 weeks and the MS kicked in I thought I would never make it through.. but I did. For weeks I went home and cried to DH that I just couldn't do this, it was too hard and I felt so so so bad. I'm also managing to stay up past 9pm now so the exhaustion has eased too, there were a couple of nights early on I was in bed just after 8!
> 
> I really really really want this baby, but pregnancy has been so much hard than I envisaged!
> 
> Thats good your DH is coming to pick you up - I can't imagine a train journey with MS, I struggled driving to and from work! :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks Storm1jet2! It does help to hear others experiences! :hugs: I am so waiting for the MS to pass and then I can enjoy being pregnant! I was in tears last night saying poppyseed was upset with me and that is why I have the cramping and MS as poppy knows I'll be a bad mom (it was a bad night for me all around!) :sad2: Hubby was very comforting and I eventually calmed down and had more ice cream while lying in bed :haha: calcium is good for babies!:winkwink:

I called hubby when I got in and without hesitation he said he would pick me up as he can't imagine throwing up on a train - it was nasty and embarrassing! Now I'm at work and I can't even focus. I haven't told them yet but I have to go to lunch with my boss' boss - how the heck I will keep food down I don't know!:dohh:


----------



## herbie

i wasn"t sick with my boys at all, in fact i felt great!!!
but with my little girl i felt terrible 
so we"ll see
also the line on your tummy, forgotten what it"s called
never got it with the boys but got it with my little girl!!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

newmarriedgal said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmarriedgal said:
> 
> 
> oh man, this ms is kicking my butt! I had to get on the train to go into work today and I lost it 3 times in the 40 minute ride. Cramps are pretty bad this morning too.....no bleeding but I am wiped out! I've had nausea for over a week now but cramps ovulation! Hoping this will pass soon. hubby is picking me up from work today as I cannot take that train again!
> 
> Don't worry the cramping is perfectly normal - although it scared me for the first few weeks - it will ease off. I know it's not much consolation but my MS which was killing me eased off a couple of days ago, and already I'm starting to forget how utterly horrendous it was. It's not gone completely but I feel almost human again. When I was 5 1/2 weeks and the MS kicked in I thought I would never make it through.. but I did. For weeks I went home and cried to DH that I just couldn't do this, it was too hard and I felt so so so bad. I'm also managing to stay up past 9pm now so the exhaustion has eased too, there were a couple of nights early on I was in bed just after 8!
> 
> I really really really want this baby, but pregnancy has been so much hard than I envisaged!
> 
> Thats good your DH is coming to pick you up - I can't imagine a train journey with MS, I struggled driving to and from work! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Storm1jet2! It does help to hear others experiences! :hugs: I am so waiting for the MS to pass and then I can enjoy being pregnant! I was in tears last night saying poppyseed was upset with me and that is why I have the cramping and MS as poppy knows I'll be a bad mom (it was a bad night for me all around!) :sad2: Hubby was very comforting and I eventually calmed down and had more ice cream while lying in bed :haha: calcium is good for babies!:winkwink:
> 
> I called hubby when I got in and without hesitation he said he would pick me up as he can't imagine throwing up on a train - it was nasty and embarrassing! Now I'm at work and I can't even focus. I haven't told them yet but I have to go to lunch with my boss' boss - how the heck I will keep food down I don't know!:dohh:Click to expand...

Don't worry we all have the breakdown thing - its just the hormones and the not feeling well! I feel for you and the lunch with work. Just before my 12 weeks when I was still hiding it from work I had to go for dinner with 3 superiors, 2 of which where over in the UK from Dallas... I really struggled. It didn't help that we had to go to some fancy restaurant and the food wasn't really pregnancy suitable, there was lots of shellfish which I can't eat, rare cooked meat, goats cheese etc.. but I made it - then came home and collapsed, it took me 3 days to recover from the evening out cause I was up last 11! The next Monday I had my scan and told the boss :happydance:

Ps - enjoy the ice cream while you can - I went off it too for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Storm1jet2

herbie said:


> i wasn"t sick with my boys at all, in fact i felt great!!!
> but with my little girl i felt terrible
> so we"ll see
> also the line on your tummy, forgotten what it"s called
> never got it with the boys but got it with my little girl!!!

Oohhh the linea nigera thingy - I have that - its pretty faint but its a line!


----------



## unnamed

Hi all,

I had ms every day with DS all the way through- I have a friend who has 3 girls 1 boy and the only one she was sick with was the boy.

Pregnancy is such a weird time- hormones everywhere- I am still more emotional than I was before I has DS!


----------



## newmarriedgal

ugh - so I had my lunch with the boss' boss. Very nice and fun guy who even offered to hold my purse while I threw up....i think he suspects :haha:

I'm back at my desk with zero energy, feeling nauseous again and annoyed because my underwear is not fitting properly and keep rolling down over my belly! I mean come on, I'm only 5 1/2 weeks, am I already outgrowing my undies??!?!?!?! :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## Lyvid

newmarriedgal said:


> ugh - so I had my lunch with the boss' boss. Very nice and fun guy who even offered to hold my purse while I threw up....i think he suspects :haha:
> 
> I'm back at my desk with zero energy, feeling nauseous again and annoyed because my underwear is not fitting properly and keep rolling down over my belly! I mean come on, I'm only 5 1/2 weeks, am I already outgrowing my undies??!?!?!?! :growlmad::dohh:

:rofl: Sorry, it's not really funny but I'm sitting here laughing! IMO any time you get to buy new undies is a good thing, I love having pretty underthings, but my guess is we'll be wanting more practical than pretty these days :shock::haha:

Sounds like it's going to be hard to keep it a secret at work, unless you can claim endless food poisoning :nope: Hoping the ms goes away for you soon!


----------



## Omi

i couldnt care less about pretty panties i just want something comfortable!! My routine upon coming home is pretty much to make a beeline for my bedroom so can change into comfy pj bottoms and roomy top :haha: 

Im seriously worried that my previous idea of me being a cute yummy mummy-to-be is going to the dogs...good grief! :rofl:


----------



## newmarriedgal

You girls make me laugh! I'm sure I'll laugh about my rolling down undies when I can take these uncomfy ones off later!!!! :haha::haha::haha: (pardon me while I yank them back up over my tummy again!) :rofl::rofl:

hmmm...maybe it's too much ice cream! nah, I need it! :haha:


----------



## BeachComber

newmarriedgal said:


> ugh - so I had my lunch with the boss' boss. Very nice and fun guy who even offered to hold my purse while I threw up....i think he suspects :haha:
> 
> I'm back at my desk with zero energy, feeling nauseous again and annoyed because my underwear is not fitting properly and keep rolling down over my belly! I mean come on, I'm only 5 1/2 weeks, am I already outgrowing my undies??!?!?!?! :growlmad::dohh:


awww big hugs :hugs::hugs: you made me smile with this. I am already dreading having to buy bigger undies, bras, and everything else too lol. 

Hope you feel better soon! :flower:


----------



## Lyvid

Omi, I'm sure you'll be a very cute yummy mummy-to-be! At home be comfy, when you go out flaunt it! 

It's 2:30 in the afternoon and I'm still in my PJ's! Am really bloated today and can't face the idea of putting on pants that are tight. Blah. DH will be home in an hour so I really think I should find something to wear. It'll be just my luck that my panties won't fit today :rofl:

Had eggs and a cup of tea for breakfast, that didn't make me feel too sick. Had yogurt for lunch, bad, bad idea. Not throwing up yet but am almost at the point where I want to make it happen for some relief. *sigh* Bought ice cream last night, will try that when tummy settles down a bit.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Lyvid said:


> Omi, I'm sure you'll be a very cute yummy mummy-to-be! At home be comfy, when you go out flaunt it!
> 
> It's 2:30 in the afternoon and I'm still in my PJ's! Am really bloated today and can't face the idea of putting on pants that are tight. Blah. DH will be home in an hour so I really think I should find something to wear. It'll be just my luck that my panties won't fit today :rofl:
> 
> Had eggs and a cup of tea for breakfast, that didn't make me feel too sick. Had yogurt for lunch, bad, bad idea. Not throwing up yet but am almost at the point where I want to make it happen for some relief. *sigh* Bought ice cream last night, will try that when tummy settles down a bit.

Thx beachcomber! :hugs::hugs:

ohhh lyvid, Charlie tried to offer me yogurt and he found out the hard way that yogurt is a no-go for me right now. I can't even be around him when he eats his! :haha: Ice cream, grapes, saltines and the multigrain special k crackers have been my food most days. He woke me up this morning and he just had coffee and I literally pushed him away moaning out a "oh gross, coffee breath!"....i felt bad but I barely made it to the bathroom! He promptly brushed his teeth and gently rubbed my belly.:kiss:


----------



## Omi

Im staying away from icecream - as a precaution. Otherwise id eat it all in one go, no joke! Icecream is SO lovely - funny never noticed this before, hm? :haha:


----------



## unnamed

I've gone off lots of naughty things I used to like- coffee, tea, chocolate, cake anything fried etc.

But I have to eat every few hrs or I feel even more nauseous than I already do anyway. The things I can eat are just as naughty and include cheese, bread and pasta! 

I am going to be HUGE! (am already padded in most areas)


----------



## Lyvid

I've been mostly the same way Unnamed. Although on Sunday evening I really wanted a Krispy Kreme donut. Had it and didn't really enjoy it. Ah well, guess baby is determined to eat better than me. 

So I'm freaking myself out this morning because I don't feel pregnant. Boobs hurt much less. No MS when I eat. Cramps are gone replaced by sharp twinges on right side up near ovary (which I'm hoping are gas). Please tell me I'm being crazy. I know I should just enjoy this symptom free day but it's got me so freaked out. :shock:


----------



## unnamed

Lyvid said:


> I've been mostly the same way Unnamed. Although on Sunday evening I really wanted a Krispy Kreme donut. Had it and didn't really enjoy it. Ah well, guess baby is determined to eat better than me.
> 
> So I'm freaking myself out this morning because I don't feel pregnant. Boobs hurt much less. No MS when I eat. Cramps are gone replaced by sharp twinges on right side up near ovary (which I'm hoping are gas). Please tell me I'm being crazy. I know I should just enjoy this symptom free day but it's got me so freaked out. :shock:

I have felt like that a couple of times ( including today )

I know that I should just be thankful for a good day but can't help worrying.

Do try not to worry- I am sure it is just your body adjusting to all the hormones etc.

It always feels better for me to know that other people are experiencing similar things :)


----------



## Lyvid

unnamed said:


> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> I've been mostly the same way Unnamed. Although on Sunday evening I really wanted a Krispy Kreme donut. Had it and didn't really enjoy it. Ah well, guess baby is determined to eat better than me.
> 
> So I'm freaking myself out this morning because I don't feel pregnant. Boobs hurt much less. No MS when I eat. Cramps are gone replaced by sharp twinges on right side up near ovary (which I'm hoping are gas). Please tell me I'm being crazy. I know I should just enjoy this symptom free day but it's got me so freaked out. :shock:
> 
> I have felt like that a couple of times ( including today )
> 
> I know that I should just be thankful for a good day but can't help worrying.
> 
> Do try not to worry- I am sure it is just your body adjusting to all the hormones etc.
> 
> It always feels better for me to know that other people are experiencing similar things :)Click to expand...

Thanks Unnamed! It is good to know others feel the same! Am now in need of a nap, good sign! :haha:


----------



## unnamed

Lyvid said:


> unnamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> I've been mostly the same way Unnamed. Although on Sunday evening I really wanted a Krispy Kreme donut. Had it and didn't really enjoy it. Ah well, guess baby is determined to eat better than me.
> 
> So I'm freaking myself out this morning because I don't feel pregnant. Boobs hurt much less. No MS when I eat. Cramps are gone replaced by sharp twinges on right side up near ovary (which I'm hoping are gas). Please tell me I'm being crazy. I know I should just enjoy this symptom free day but it's got me so freaked out. :shock:
> 
> I have felt like that a couple of times ( including today )
> 
> I know that I should just be thankful for a good day but can't help worrying.
> 
> Do try not to worry- I am sure it is just your body adjusting to all the hormones etc.
> 
> It always feels better for me to know that other people are experiencing similar things :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Unnamed! It is good to know others feel the same! Am now in need of a nap, good sign! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: I fell asleep on the couch- just woke up!


----------



## BeachComber

Don't worry about having some days where you don't have many symptoms or feel normal. I had some days like that earlier on and totally stressed out about it until I read on this forum about so many other ladies who had the same thing going on and that helped me. Sure enough, the next day I was back to feeling like crap! :haha:

I am having a hard time with smells lately. Either everything smells too strong or is just horrible. 

I am only wanting fattening, sugary foods these days. :( I will be so glad for second trimester when I get my normal appetite back and some energy so I can eat better and get a little exercise hopefully!


----------



## GMATP 2011

Lyvid said:


> I've been mostly the same way Unnamed. Although on Sunday evening I really wanted a Krispy Kreme donut. Had it and didn't really enjoy it. Ah well, guess baby is determined to eat better than me.
> 
> So I'm freaking myself out this morning because I don't feel pregnant. Boobs hurt much less. No MS when I eat. Cramps are gone replaced by sharp twinges on right side up near ovary (which I'm hoping are gas). Please tell me I'm being crazy. I know I should just enjoy this symptom free day but it's got me so freaked out. :shock:

Hello, I am 7 weeks on Friday and no MS, not even once! I even POAS today (silly i know, but I had one!). Anyway, I get twinges or cramps around my ovaries too though! So glad to hear I am not the only one, and gas would make sense! Cheers to these mostly symptom free days, let's enjoy them!


----------



## Lyvid

Thanks BeachComber and GMATP 2011! I took a two hour nap then when DH got home I was upset and just bawled. Stupid hormones! He said me being that emotional was a symptom LOL! I'm feeling better, it really does help to hear from others who feel the same way. Decided to treat myself and had DH take me to the English imports shop down the road so I could get some proper sausages and a Galaxy bar! 

Hope everyone else has had a better day than I! :hugs:


----------



## Animaniacs

Wow! This thread is really moving lately. Hi to everyone--hope all is well. Just wanted to pop on and say I'm 10 weeks now and feel SO much better. Most of my food issues are gone (although the appetite is still low) and I'm not quite as tired. So, overall, things are looking up, I hope. Good luck to all! If anyone needs advice, I've been through this 2x before, lol!


----------



## unnamed

Animaniacs said:


> Wow! This thread is really moving lately. Hi to everyone--hope all is well. Just wanted to pop on and say I'm 10 weeks now and feel SO much better. Most of my food issues are gone (although the appetite is still low) and I'm not quite as tired. So, overall, things are looking up, I hope. Good luck to all! If anyone needs advice, I've been through this 2x before, lol!

Thanks Animaniacs 

It helps to know that things will get back to normal - and maybe sooner than we thought.

I am feeling emotional, tired and a little nauseous so far today.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Animaniacs said:


> Wow! This thread is really moving lately. Hi to everyone--hope all is well. Just wanted to pop on and say I'm 10 weeks now and feel SO much better. Most of my food issues are gone (although the appetite is still low) and I'm not quite as tired. So, overall, things are looking up, I hope. Good luck to all! If anyone needs advice, I've been through this 2x before, lol!

That is good to know! :thumbup: as this MS is just non-stop! 

Lyvid so sorry about the hormones! I was there 2 days ago, crying that little poppyseed was upset with me and I'll be a bad mom, and so on! I just needed to cry it out and then I felt better. :hugs:

unnamed - feel better soon! :hugs:

I have my ultrasound this morning! We are so excited. :happydance: I know we probably won't see much as I'm 6 weeks today but even if we just see a little blob, it is OUR little blob! :happydance:


----------



## unnamed

newmarriedgal said:


> Animaniacs said:
> 
> 
> Wow! This thread is really moving lately. Hi to everyone--hope all is well. Just wanted to pop on and say I'm 10 weeks now and feel SO much better. Most of my food issues are gone (although the appetite is still low) and I'm not quite as tired. So, overall, things are looking up, I hope. Good luck to all! If anyone needs advice, I've been through this 2x before, lol!
> 
> That is good to know! :thumbup: as this MS is just non-stop!
> 
> Lyvid so sorry about the hormones! I was there 2 days ago, crying that little poppyseed was upset with me and I'll be a bad mom, and so on! I just needed to cry it out and then I felt better. :hugs:
> 
> unnamed - feel better soon! :hugs:
> 
> I have my ultrasound this morning! We are so excited. :happydance: I know we probably won't see much as I'm 6 weeks today but even if we just see a little blob, it is OUR little blob! :happydance:Click to expand...

Good Luck!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Afternoon ladies - I did laugh about the bigger clothes, I'm up a size already and had to go get bigger underwear - very lovely - but hey baby will all be worth it in the end :)

Hope your MS eases up all, mine was pretty rough until 12 1/2 ish weeks, but its not so bad now - now I have good hours and bad hours which is a lot better than terrible 24/7!

Newlymarried hope the scan goes well - enjoy!


----------



## Omi

Hope the scan went well NewMarried! :)

In answer to how i feel today; awful. My indigestion has been unrelenting ALL day. Its not heartburn so i dont get that burning feeling top of tummy. Its a gnawing, like a claw constantly clawing on the bottow of your tummy... its painful and sometimes radiates cramps into intenstines too :( Pants. But on the other side...i do have symptoms and that always cheers me up even when feel like crap :happydance:

Hope everyone else is feeling grand! :hugs: xxx


----------



## unnamed

Omi said:


> Hope the scan went well NewMarried! :)
> 
> In answer to how i feel today; awful. My indigestion has been unrelenting ALL day. Its not heartburn so i dont get that burning feeling top of tummy. Its a gnawing, like a claw constantly clawing on the bottow of your tummy... its painful and sometimes radiates cramps into intenstines too :( Pants. But on the other side...i do have symptoms and that always cheers me up even when feel like crap :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling grand! :hugs: xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Omi


----------



## newmarriedgal

My scan went great ladies!

I am 6 weeks along and due Feb 20th! I also heard the heartbeat at 131bpm :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: to you all!
 



Attached Files:







usound.JPG
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lyvid

Sorry you feel so awful Omi. :hugs: Hope it gets better soon!

newmarriedgal, can't wait to hear about the scan!! So exciting!

:wave: Good morning ladies! 

AFM Well I'm still feeling mostly symptom free still, huh. Am excited though! A couple of days ago I spotted two white children's dressers free on Craigslist and snagged them! Then were in great condition, just need a bit of cleaning up and a few spots need a bit of paint. Also we've decided on the nursery theme, Peter Rabbit and this morning I bought 3 Peter Rabbit cross stitch books off eBay! Yay! Knowing how long it takes me to finish projects like that I knew I had to get started right away LOL!


----------



## Lyvid

newmarriedgal said:


> My scan went great ladies!
> 
> I am 6 weeks along and due Feb 20th! I also heard the heartbeat at 131bpm :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to you all!

OMG!!! So exciting! Poppyseed is so cute!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

newmarriedgal said:


> My scan went great ladies!
> 
> I am 6 weeks along and due Feb 20th! I also heard the heartbeat at 131bpm :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to you all!

Yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What a great picture- I so want to hear a heartbeat


----------



## herbie

newmarriedgal said:


> My scan went great ladies!
> 
> I am 6 weeks along and due Feb 20th! I also heard the heartbeat at 131bpm :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to you all!

great news hun xxxx
lovely pic


----------



## GMATP 2011

newmarriedgal said:


> My scan went great ladies!
> 
> I am 6 weeks along and due Feb 20th! I also heard the heartbeat at 131bpm :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to you all!

Awesome newmarriedgal! Congrats!


----------



## unnamed

Hello everyone

OK so I have been having a few sharp twinges where I think beany may be for a couple of days ( I have been a bit windy :blush: and tummy is big ) BUT I am a teacher and half of my class has just come down with slapped cheek disease. I know that it is contagious weeks before the rash comes out and am worried as my ms has disappeared today and I have more energy than I have for weeks. I know I am probably being silly and worrying for nothing and I know there is nothing I can do and I don't have a midwife yet ( there are a few pregnant women in school and they have been told to contact their midwife as it can cause miscarriage/ heart defect under 20 weeks) so have no one to ask for advice. Have any of you any experience with this? 

On a positive note I have been teaching for years and have taught children with this before so chances are I am immune but there is doubt!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi unnamed,that's an awful position to be in,:hugs:Can u not go to your doc for advice or fon the local mw in your hospital to be tested?A blood test can check your immunity,hope it all works out for u Hun,try not to worry until u know wots going on,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Thanks Desperado

I phoned the doctors who gave me a number for a midwife but there is no answer.


----------



## Lyvid

Unnamed, I just read up on this because I'd never heard of it. The site I was looking at says it does not cause birth defects which is good (it didn't mention the heart defect bit at all) and that rate of miscarriage for infected pregnant women is 2-10% which is really low. As you say, there's a good chance you're already immune but like Desperado said, I would head down to the Dr's right away and get a test. Even if you don't have a mw yet, just call your GP and tell her the situation, they'd have to test you! I'm sure everything will be just fine but it'll be better to get it checks out for peace of mind.

Also, just like everyone told me, don't let the lack of symptoms upset you! You're still pregnant, enjoy it while you can! :hugs:

ETA: I took to long to type this LOL! Glad you called. Were you able to leave a message?


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Thanks Desperado
> 
> I phoned the doctors who gave me a number for a midwife but there is no answer.

Well am sure there is someone in the hospital that can help,can u not just fon the local hospital and ask if u can speak to someone and explain your situation ,Try not to worry as most adults are already immune,good luck,let me know how u get on,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Lyvid said:


> Unnamed, I just read up on this because I'd never heard of it. The site I was looking at says it does not cause birth defects which is good (it didn't mention the heart defect bit at all) and that rate of miscarriage for infected pregnant women is 2-10% which is really low. As you say, there's a good chance you're already immune but like Desperado said, I would head down to the Dr's right away and get a test. Even if you don't have a mw yet, just call your GP and tell her the situation, they'd have to test you! I'm sure everything will be just fine but it'll be better to get it checks out for peace of mind.
> 
> Also, just like everyone told me, don't let the lack of symptoms upset you! You're still pregnant, enjoy it while you can! :hugs:
> 
> ETA: I took to long to type this LOL! Glad you called. Were you able to leave a message?

That sounds much more positive than the one I was reading- thanks.
There is no facility to leave a message it just clicks off!

I might phone the local hospital - I kind of feel like there is nothing they can do so I shouldn't make a fuss though.


----------



## Desperado167

Don't be silly Hun,:hugs:It will give u peace of mind instead of worrying ,they will understand ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Please phone the hospital. Or maybe NHS Direct?



unnamed said:


> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> Unnamed, I just read up on this because I'd never heard of it. The site I was looking at says it does not cause birth defects which is good (it didn't mention the heart defect bit at all) and that rate of miscarriage for infected pregnant women is 2-10% which is really low. As you say, there's a good chance you're already immune but like Desperado said, I would head down to the Dr's right away and get a test. Even if you don't have a mw yet, just call your GP and tell her the situation, they'd have to test you! I'm sure everything will be just fine but it'll be better to get it checks out for peace of mind.
> 
> Also, just like everyone told me, don't let the lack of symptoms upset you! You're still pregnant, enjoy it while you can! :hugs:
> 
> ETA: I took to long to type this LOL! Glad you called. Were you able to leave a message?
> 
> That sounds much more positive than the one I was reading- thanks.
> There is no facility to leave a message it just clicks off!
> 
> I might phone the local hospital - I kind of feel like there is nothing they can do so I shouldn't make a fuss though.Click to expand...


----------



## Lyvid

Yes, phone the hospital, make a fuss! Sure, they can't cure it since it's a virus but you'll feel SO much better if you find you are immune. Also, if you aren't immune and you haven't caught it already you need to know so you can stay out of work. Even though the stats I read are lower you don't want to put yourself in a dangerous situation if you can avoid it! And if worse comes to worse and you do have it, you need to know how best to take care of yourself and baby. So please call hospital or NHS as Ruth suggested! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Unnamed how are you hun.?xxxxxxxx


----------



## unnamed

Im OK thanks- DS had a great day today on the water - it is hard not to feel good when you see so many children having such a good time!

How are you?


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Im OK thanks- DS had a great day today on the water - it is hard not to feel good when you see so many children having such a good time!
> 
> How are you?

Plodding along,trying to focus on the good things in life,:hugs::hugs:Also had a Lovely day on the beach ,kids love it ,was so warm,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Hi ladies, hope you are all having a nice weekend! My inlaws are here visiting for the holiday and we told them about the baby last night and they were actually really happy! :thumbup: So that is great and I am relieved that it went so well. Now how to tell MY family! I don't think it will go over as well! 

Hugs to all of you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Animaniacs

BeachComber said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all having a nice weekend! My inlaws are here visiting for the holiday and we told them about the baby last night and they were actually really happy! :thumbup: So that is great and I am relieved that it went so well. Now how to tell MY family! I don't think it will go over as well!
> 
> Hugs to all of you! :hugs::hugs:

Glad it went well. We are going to tell my in-laws this weekend, so I hope we get a good reaction. I'm kinda worried. My mom and sister already know since they were staying over when I was six weeks along and not feeling so hot. It was pretty obvious if you spent any longer amount of time with me. Good luck with your family; I don't know why people would care, but they can be so judgmental sometimes. We aren't telling the kids until they start to notice because they are young and don't really get the concept of long amounts of time. I think the kids will be happy at least.


----------



## Biddylee

I'm feeling knackered and have had a mouth ulcer on my tongue which has made my glands swell. And I have to lead a two hour walk today! ah well - onwards and upwards!


----------



## unnamed

BeachComber said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all having a nice weekend! My inlaws are here visiting for the holiday and we told them about the baby last night and they were actually really happy! :thumbup: So that is great and I am relieved that it went so well. Now how to tell MY family! I don't think it will go over as well!
> 
> Hugs to all of you! :hugs::hugs:

I am really pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Animaniacs said:


> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all having a nice weekend! My inlaws are here visiting for the holiday and we told them about the baby last night and they were actually really happy! :thumbup: So that is great and I am relieved that it went so well. Now how to tell MY family! I don't think it will go over as well!
> 
> Hugs to all of you! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Glad it went well. We are going to tell my in-laws this weekend, so I hope we get a good reaction. I'm kinda worried. My mom and sister already know since they were staying over when I was six weeks along and not feeling so hot. It was pretty obvious if you spent any longer amount of time with me. Good luck with your family; I don't know why people would care, but they can be so judgmental sometimes. We aren't telling the kids until they start to notice because they are young and don't really get the concept of long amounts of time. I think the kids will be happy at least.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## unnamed

Biddylee said:


> I'm feeling knackered and have had a mouth ulcer on my tongue which has made my glands swell. And I have to lead a two hour walk today! ah well - onwards and upwards!

Poor you! I don't think I could lead a 2 minute walk at the moment!


----------



## Biddylee

unnamed said:


> Biddylee said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling knackered and have had a mouth ulcer on my tongue which has made my glands swell. And I have to lead a two hour walk today! ah well - onwards and upwards!
> 
> Poor you! I don't think I could lead a 2 minute walk at the moment!Click to expand...

My brain tends to be a little fuzzy thinking about baby stuff and pregnancy - it's weird how much the first weeks are just taken up by worrying!


----------



## unnamed

Biddylee said:


> unnamed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biddylee said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling knackered and have had a mouth ulcer on my tongue which has made my glands swell. And I have to lead a two hour walk today! ah well - onwards and upwards!
> 
> Poor you! I don't think I could lead a 2 minute walk at the moment!Click to expand...
> 
> My brain tends to be a little fuzzy thinking about baby stuff and pregnancy - it's weird how much the first weeks are just taken up by worrying!Click to expand...

Very true- I wish I could just enjoy being pregnant without all the worry that it causes! I think I will worry a little less once I have seen the baby and heard the heartbeat during the scan. I am thinking of getting a doppler but don't want to jinx anything! I also think I would quickly become addicted to it:blush:


----------



## Caseys

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to celebrate - I am now a raspberry! As things move farther and farther along I am getting a little less worried about thing. Now I just wish my little berry would stop giving me heartburn!


----------



## herbie

morning ladies xxxx
how is everyone doing?
went to see my m/w yesterday and because i"m so anxious about every pain and niggle they are gonna give me a reasurrance scan in the morning xxxx
tbh i"m absolutely petrified!!!!!
i"m just praying everything is ok with bubs but the pains feel like when i lost my lil man xxxx i suppose theres nothing i can do but wait and see xxxx
keep everything crossed for me girls
i"ll let you know in tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## threebirds

Feeling a bit low, but nothing to do with preg or OH. Maybe I need to eat more, or better. Im veggie and do eat quite a bit of fruit and veg but could do better. Prob need more protein. Still no morning sickness, just tiredness. Hope all you other ladies doing well and that the ms & heartburn isnt too rough x


----------



## threebirds

Oh Herbie good luck!! I had an early scan on Monday for the same reason, at EPU. It was great, got to see wee blob & hear heart beat. Thinking of you x


----------



## unnamed

herbie said:


> morning ladies xxxx
> how is everyone doing?
> went to see my m/w yesterday and because i"m so anxious about every pain and niggle they are gonna give me a reasurrance scan in the morning xxxx
> tbh i"m absolutely petrified!!!!!
> i"m just praying everything is ok with bubs but the pains feel like when i lost my lil man xxxx i suppose theres nothing i can do but wait and see xxxx
> keep everything crossed for me girls
> i"ll let you know in tomorrow xxxxx

Herbie I am praying along with you! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Are you a little bit excited as well as terrified?


----------



## herbie

unnamed said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies xxxx
> how is everyone doing?
> went to see my m/w yesterday and because i"m so anxious about every pain and niggle they are gonna give me a reasurrance scan in the morning xxxx
> tbh i"m absolutely petrified!!!!!
> i"m just praying everything is ok with bubs but the pains feel like when i lost my lil man xxxx i suppose theres nothing i can do but wait and see xxxx
> keep everything crossed for me girls
> i"ll let you know in tomorrow xxxxx
> 
> Herbie I am praying along with you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Are you a little bit excited as well as terrified?Click to expand...

thanks hun xxxx:hugs:
yeah i am a bit excited but just brings back bad memories of last time:cry:
i shake like mad when theyre scanning me lol i"m just such a wreck!!!
not long to wait now xxx i"ll let you know the outcome tomorrow good or bad


----------



## BeachComber

herbie, I will be saying a prayer for you for tomorrow! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Omi

All the best and FX x 10000 Herbie!!! :hugs:


----------



## Omi

I seem to have more nausea now than ever before... :growlmad: Well, at least that means i have hope things are going as they should :happydance:

Very difficult to keep up charade at work though when all you want is to go and hide in the toilet :haha:

Also, still no MW appointment in the mail but did get my maternity exemption through though, so at least that's settled :thumbup:

Cant wait to become a glowing, blooming preggo mummy-to-be and not this bloat'o'bloat, farting, full of heartburn/ indigestion, bitchy slummy mummy-to-be :rofl:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Herbie hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Omi said:


> I seem to have more nausea now than ever before... :growlmad: Well, at least that means i have hope things are going as they should :happydance:
> 
> Very difficult to keep up charade at work though when all you want is to go and hide in the toilet :haha:
> 
> Also, still no MW appointment in the mail but did get my maternity exemption through though, so at least that's settled :thumbup:
> 
> Cant wait to become a glowing, blooming preggo mummy-to-be and not this bloat'o'bloat, farting, full of heartburn/ indigestion, bitchy slummy mummy-to-be :rofl:

I'm so glad mine is out in the open in work - there is no hiding this now! I'm still waiting for the glowing part mind you, Im more of a spotty, tired, random, heartburn queen! :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Omi said:


> I seem to have more nausea now than ever before... :growlmad: Well, at least that means i have hope things are going as they should :happydance:
> 
> Very difficult to keep up charade at work though when all you want is to go and hide in the toilet :haha:
> 
> Also, still no MW appointment in the mail but did get my maternity exemption through though, so at least that's settled :thumbup:
> 
> Cant wait to become a glowing, blooming preggo mummy-to-be and not this bloat'o'bloat, farting, full of heartburn/ indigestion, bitchy slummy mummy-to-be :rofl:

Sending you some hugs Omi :hugs::hugs::hugs:, I am feeling the same. 

Have been down lately because I feel so awful during the day and can't get anything done around the house, and I am a horrible, crabby person to be around right now and I look awful on top of it. 

Not meaning to get on here and complain....its just that my moods are so out of wack right now. :(


----------



## truly_blessed

I think I'm finally reaching the glowing stage, or so people keep telling me, I just feel knackered every afternoon! Not feeling sick anymore but still not very hungry in the evening so just eating during the day at the minute. Got quite a lot of podge going on too so glad I've told everyone about the pregnancy now.

One thing I have noticed is my nails are longer and stonge than they have ever been, really loving them at the minute and for the first time ever might actually have to trim them down as they are beginning to get in the way.

Hope all went well today Herbie


----------



## herbie

well my scan went ok
babys measuring right for my dates
the only thing was i have a small bleed (a cm) in my womb
its on the other side to where baby is and they weren"t too concerned
got another scan next friday so hoping its gone
just hope it doesn"t affect my pregnancy
has anyone heard of this?
they might not be concerned but i am lol xxxxxx


----------



## threebirds

Sounds great Herbie. Sorry I dunno about the bleed, im a newbie at all this xx


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

I've been missing for a while - needed to focus on feeling better and trying to get over how my DH's family is really trying my patience with his ex.....they want to include her in everything, even though DH and I do NOT. ah well, no use in getting my blood pressure up again.

I've just been lurking around, mostly sick as the MS has been hitting me hard. My mom came over yesterday to help me organize the kitchen a little while I was working from home and she just laid into me about how I'm such a bad housewife and my poor husband has such a slob for a wife and he works hard all day and comes home to a messy house and frozen dinners. I reminded her that I work fulltime too and pull my fair share of bringing home the bacon and she said it didn't matter, I had a responsibility to my hubby and house first and I'm letting him down. He laughed it off when I told him saying that is the 1950's housewife and I do great as far as he is concerned and now I'm sick and preggers and still work fulltime and he is happy with that! but man, when mom says things like that, it really hits hard. she knows my buttons and keeps hitting them! 

Ugh. sorry. Anyhoo, just wanted to pop my head back in....still sick and can't wait for this part to be over....i heard a few more weeks and it will hopefully pass.

Herbie - sorry about the bleed! I no nothing of it, but will keep you in my prayers. Did they recommend taking it easy for the next week? I would! :)

hi to everyone else, going to try and see if I can keep some gingerale down....


----------



## Desperado167

Nmg,never worry about the mess and frozen dinners ,this will all pass soon and u will start to feel better,sometimes our mothers are our own worst enemies but they mean their best ,hope the ms passes soon,herbie try not to stress too much Hun ,if they aren't concerned don't u be,I know that's easier said than done ,take it easy lovely,hope next week gives u more peace of mind:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Desperado167 said:


> Nmg,never worry about the mess and frozen dinners ,this will all pass soon and u will start to feel better,sometimes our mothers are our own worst enemies but they mean their best ,hope the ms passes soon,herbie try not to stress too much Hun ,if they aren't concerned don't u be,I know that's easier said than done ,take it easy lovely,hope next week gives u more peace of mind:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Despie! You are so sweet. I hope you are healing and finding peace. Sending you tons of :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

herbie said:


> well my scan went ok
> babys measuring right for my dates
> the only thing was i have a small bleed (a cm) in my womb
> its on the other side to where baby is and they weren"t too concerned
> got another scan next friday so hoping its gone
> just hope it doesn"t affect my pregnancy
> has anyone heard of this?
> they might not be concerned but i am lol xxxxxx

herbie glad your scan went well! Try not to worry about the bleed, I have heard of that happening with other ladies too and it wasn't anything serious at all. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been missing for a while - needed to focus on feeling better and trying to get over how my DH's family is really trying my patience with his ex.....they want to include her in everything, even though DH and I do NOT. ah well, no use in getting my blood pressure up again.
> 
> I've just been lurking around, mostly sick as the MS has been hitting me hard. My mom came over yesterday to help me organize the kitchen a little while I was working from home and she just laid into me about how I'm such a bad housewife and my poor husband has such a slob for a wife and he works hard all day and comes home to a messy house and frozen dinners. I reminded her that I work fulltime too and pull my fair share of bringing home the bacon and she said it didn't matter, I had a responsibility to my hubby and house first and I'm letting him down. He laughed it off when I told him saying that is the 1950's housewife and I do great as far as he is concerned and now I'm sick and preggers and still work fulltime and he is happy with that! but man, when mom says things like that, it really hits hard. she knows my buttons and keeps hitting them!
> 
> Ugh. sorry. Anyhoo, just wanted to pop my head back in....still sick and can't wait for this part to be over....i heard a few more weeks and it will hopefully pass.
> 
> Herbie - sorry about the bleed! I no nothing of it, but will keep you in my prayers. Did they recommend taking it easy for the next week? I would! :)
> 
> hi to everyone else, going to try and see if I can keep some gingerale down....


newmarriedgal....sending you some hugs too:hugs::hugs:.....Moms can be just awful sometimes. I think they speak before they think at times! 

Hope you feel better soon!:flower:


----------



## BeachComber

Desperado167 said:


> Nmg,never worry about the mess and frozen dinners ,this will all pass soon and u will start to feel better,sometimes our mothers are our own worst enemies but they mean their best ,hope the ms passes soon,herbie try not to stress too much Hun ,if they aren't concerned don't u be,I know that's easier said than done ,take it easy lovely,hope next week gives u more peace of mind:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Despie, just sending you more hugs......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

BeachComber said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> well my scan went ok
> babys measuring right for my dates
> the only thing was i have a small bleed (a cm) in my womb
> its on the other side to where baby is and they weren"t too concerned
> got another scan next friday so hoping its gone
> just hope it doesn"t affect my pregnancy
> has anyone heard of this?
> they might not be concerned but i am lol xxxxxx
> 
> herbie glad your scan went well! Try not to worry about the bleed, I have heard of that happening with other ladies too and it wasn't anything serious at all. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks for the reassurance hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Omi

Hi guys

Just wanted to pop by with a quick update. Im feeling loads better as of last week so this second tri - feeling better, does work for some, hurray! That is not to say i dont feel pregnant or have the odd bout of indigestion or heartburn but i do on the whole feel much more normal. The other differences are perhaps cramps and uterine discomfort ( the little blighters double in size from 11 weeks over the next 3 - and will never grow as much in their lives again!) headaches (they do seem to have increased) and i rarely get up at night to pee now, although I do wake up bursting, lol! Apparently that is due to the uterus rising but it doesnt happen to everyone and its only temporary - better enjoy that as long as i can, lol!

I check up on my pixie with my doppler and its such a relief to hear the little heartbeat. Ive got my first midwife appointment on wednesday and although i cant wait i am also a little anxious to hear everything is as it should be.

Big :hug: to everyone!! xxxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Herbie - if the medical staff aren't worried then try and relax as best you can :hugs:

NMG I didn't cook for 9 weeks, my hubby had to cook (and he can't) so we lived on freezer food - doesn't make you a bad wife! Being pregnant and working full time is soooooo tiring. Sorry to hear the inlaws are being difficult with the ex, stand your ground! The MS should also pass, mine has gone - HURRAH!

Omi - great news you can hear your little pixie (that made me smile) and that you are feeling better.

Desp - still thinking about you girl

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Omi

I totally agree with the cooking things btw. I love to cook and usually cook 5-6 times a week but since being preggers the obvious problems have set a bit of a damper on things, lol! I will say though that i am exceptionally lucky in that my husband is a great cook and being a lecturer he's currently off on his summer hols so has the time and the inclination - otherwise i do suspect it would have been a bit hit and miss food wise.

- also forgot to mention in the above stats update that the boobies at just as bad as ever :haha:

- and as said above Herbie, if no one else is alarmed im sure you and bean are fine, big :hugs: xx

- Big :hug: of course to Despie...me too still thinking of you Petal :hugs: xxx


----------



## BeachComber

Hi ladies, Omi....glad to hear you are feeling better and that baby is doing well! :happydance:

Yesterday and today I have started feeling a little bit better, still a bit nauseated here and there, but not as bad as before. Boobs are still HEAVY and sore and I still have food and smell aversions but I am hoping maybe I'm starting to feel better. :thumbup:

I have an appt next Monday and hope everything is still going ok.

Hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SKATERBUN

very teary and emotional this morning and a few stretching in groin pains- no sickness now and tiredness is starting to lift, must mean 2nd Tri is nearing! :)


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1
I thought i was doin great today as i got thru a long day at wrk and a run around the shops and wasnt completely knackered. Had lovely tea then this eve some light pink spotting :( fx all ok. Apart frm a tiny bit of brown wks ago ive had no spotting. Anxious now.

Its great to hear how the rest of u are getting on xxxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

threebirds said:


> Hi every1
> I thought i was doin great today as i got thru a long day at wrk and a run around the shops and wasnt completely knackered. Had lovely tea then this eve some light pink spotting :( fx all ok. Apart frm a tiny bit of brown wks ago ive had no spotting. Anxious now.
> 
> Its great to hear how the rest of u are getting on xxxxx

How are you feeling? Has the spotting subsided?


----------



## BeachComber

threebirds said:


> Hi every1
> I thought i was doin great today as i got thru a long day at wrk and a run around the shops and wasnt completely knackered. Had lovely tea then this eve some light pink spotting :( fx all ok. Apart frm a tiny bit of brown wks ago ive had no spotting. Anxious now.
> 
> Its great to hear how the rest of u are getting on xxxxx

I am hoping and praying the spotting stays away hon!:hugs:

I had a similar thing happen except it was brown/tan the other day and I have been worried ever since.

When do you see your doctor again?


----------



## unnamed

Hi all

I hope everyone is OK 

I am knackered and work has been soooo hard lately - I have been so ratty/ emotional. I can't wait to finish for the Summer tomorrow!

I am still waiting to see a midwife / have a scan date etc and am getting fed up now!

I just want to know if everything is OK or not!

How did women do this years ago? No scans etc just a prayer and a surprise/ or not!


----------



## threebirds

BeachComber said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hi every1
> I thought i was doin great today as i got thru a long day at wrk and a run around the shops and wasnt completely knackered. Had lovely tea then this eve some light pink spotting :( fx all ok. Apart frm a tiny bit of brown wks ago ive had no spotting. Anxious now.
> 
> Its great to hear how the rest of u are getting on xxxxx
> 
> I am hoping and praying the spotting stays away hon!:hugs:
> 
> I had a similar thing happen except it was brown/tan the other day and I have been worried ever since.
> 
> When do you see your doctor again?Click to expand...

Hi Beachcomber,
Thanks honey. You know, I think I've finally worked out I have a UTI, will get on to mw first thing in the morning, get her a sample and hopefully get some antibiotics to get it cleared up. I read that its v imp to get treatment for a UTI when preg. I think that can also cause spotting. Some fx that's what it is and I can get it sorted asap.. 
How are you doing?
xx


----------



## BeachComber

unnamed said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope everyone is OK
> 
> I am knackered and work has been soooo hard lately - I have been so ratty/ emotional. I can't wait to finish for the Summer tomorrow!
> 
> I am still waiting to see a midwife / have a scan date etc and am getting fed up now!
> 
> I just want to know if everything is OK or not!
> 
> How did women do this years ago? No scans etc just a prayer and a surprise/ or not!

unnamed, sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:. I often think about how people like my Mom and Grandmother did it. They never had scans done at all and just hoped for the best I guess. I would have been a nervous wreck!


----------



## BeachComber

threebirds said:


> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hi every1
> I thought i was doin great today as i got thru a long day at wrk and a run around the shops and wasnt completely knackered. Had lovely tea then this eve some light pink spotting :( fx all ok. Apart frm a tiny bit of brown wks ago ive had no spotting. Anxious now.
> 
> Its great to hear how the rest of u are getting on xxxxx
> 
> I am hoping and praying the spotting stays away hon!:hugs:
> 
> I had a similar thing happen except it was brown/tan the other day and I have been worried ever since.
> 
> When do you see your doctor again?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Beachcomber,
> Thanks honey. You know, I think I've finally worked out I have a UTI, will get on to mw first thing in the morning, get her a sample and hopefully get some antibiotics to get it cleared up. I read that its v imp to get treatment for a UTI when preg. I think that can also cause spotting. Some fx that's what it is and I can get it sorted asap..
> How are you doing?
> xxClick to expand...

oooh UTI's are terrible! :hugs: I hope you get it cleared up soon! 

As for me, I'm not sure what is going on, but trying to hang in there and think positive. Still having a bit of tan colored cm/discharge here and there but no cramping. TMI I know. I can't remember if I posted this on this thread or another one, but yesterday right after having a BM I had a little bit of red blood but no more after that except for the tan colored cm so I am hoping it was just from the BM and pushing down to get it all out....ugh yuck haha.:blush:

Can't help but feel worried though. I don't remember having any sort of spotting like this with my normal pregnancies. but with my mc's, I just started spotting out of no where and it didn't stop, just kept getting heavier etc.

So I'm in limbo until Monday when I see my doc. He had better do a scan and not just try to listen with the doppler!


----------



## threebirds

Hi ladies
Quick update: had scan at EPU yest and all well :) 
Hope you are all keeping well - or in good form despite exhaustion, constipation, sickness, and achyness!
Hugs xx


----------



## herbie

great news threebirds!!!! :) xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Just popping by with lots of hugs and to let u all know I am still thinking of you all and am still reading all your posts,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Omi

Oh, great news Threebirds! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> Just popping by with lots of hugs and to let u all know I am still thinking of you all and am still reading all your posts,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank-you and I am praying that you will be back here soon:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Desperado167 said:


> Just popping by with lots of hugs and to let u all know I am still thinking of you all and am still reading all your posts,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you so much Despie! I have missed you over here! Can't wait till you are back!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

BeachComber said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping by with lots of hugs and to let u all know I am still thinking of you all and am still reading all your posts,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much Despie! I have missed you over here! Can't wait till you are back!:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Me too Hun,me too,xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping by with lots of hugs and to let u all know I am still thinking of you all and am still reading all your posts,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thank-you and I am praying that you will be back here soon:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank u lovely,miss you,xxxxxx


----------



## BeachComber

Just wanted to post that my appt went well and I mentioned the brown/tan cm discharge stuff and the doc said it was nothing to worry about. He did a scan and baby was in there dancing and stretching all around and all looks good. :thumbup:

posted pics on first tri

:happydance:


----------



## herbie

great news hun xxx glad all went ok xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but my baby has died 


Thank-you all for your support bye bye


----------



## Animaniacs

unnamed said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but my baby has died
> 
> 
> Thank-you all for your support bye bye

So sorry, unnamed. Thinking of you... and Desperado167, too.


----------



## Storm1jet2

unnamed said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but my baby has died
> 
> 
> Thank-you all for your support bye bye

Oh no - so sorry to hear that :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

BeachComber said:


> Just wanted to post that my appt went well and I mentioned the brown/tan cm discharge stuff and the doc said it was nothing to worry about. He did a scan and baby was in there dancing and stretching all around and all looks good. :thumbup:
> 
> posted pics on first tri
> 
> :happydance:

Great news Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

unnamed said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but my baby has died
> 
> 
> Thank-you all for your support bye bye

Oh no hon I am so very sorry to hear this. :cry: Sending you big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

unnamed said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but my baby has died
> 
> 
> Thank-you all for your support bye bye

oh no!!!! im so sorry hunni:cry::cry::cry:
theres nothing i can say to make you feel better :cry:
just take time to grieve hun xxxxxx
my thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Omi

Im so, so sorry Unnamed :cry: :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

unnamed - my god, I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but my baby has died
> 
> 
> Thank-you all for your support bye bye

Thinking of you today Hun,hope all goes ok for you ,so so sad for you ,love and prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

So so sorry unnamed xxxxxxxxxxx
Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Lyvid

So very, very sorry Unnamed.:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hoping you find peace soon :hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

Sorry I've been MIA these last few weeks. I had a 5 day fundraising event last week that I was running and the last couple of weeks leading up to it were super hectic. This week DH and I were recovering as well as spending quality time with my step-daughter who is here for a visit (she's 17 and lives with her mom in another state so we don't get to see her very often). 

Had my first Dr visit last week, then my first scan this week. Everything looks good according to the nurse practitioner! Saw the heartbeat and got scan pics. Step-daughter was there and was really happy to be included. I wish she could be here more often, baby will likely be born before we get to see her again :-( Sonographer confirmed 9w1d (8w6d by my count) and said due date is still set at Feb 29. It was a huge relief to see the baby and know everything is progressing as expected! I'm slowly getting caught up on what I missed and hope to be back up to speed sometime next weekend after DSD heads home. Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Glad its all going well Lyvid and lovely you got to share your experience with your DSD - its great she is so pleased for you both.

:hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Lyvid said:


> Sorry I've been MIA these last few weeks. I had a 5 day fundraising event last week that I was running and the last couple of weeks leading up to it were super hectic. This week DH and I were recovering as well as spending quality time with my step-daughter who is here for a visit (she's 17 and lives with her mom in another state so we don't get to see her very often).
> 
> Had my first Dr visit last week, then my first scan this week. Everything looks good according to the nurse practitioner! Saw the heartbeat and got scan pics. Step-daughter was there and was really happy to be included. I wish she could be here more often, baby will likely be born before we get to see her again :-( Sonographer confirmed 9w1d (8w6d by my count) and said due date is still set at Feb 29. It was a huge relief to see the baby and know everything is progressing as expected! I'm slowly getting caught up on what I missed and hope to be back up to speed sometime next weekend after DSD heads home. Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:

Glad to hear everything is looking good!! :hugs:


----------

